# Logic Pro X 10.5 is out



## lpuser

Grab your coffee and head over to the App Store 
- Live Loops
- Sampler replaces EXS24
- new Quick Sampler
- new Logic Remote
and so much more. Enjoy!


----------



## babylonwaves

you forgot the STEP SEQUENCER 

... and the update is free ...


----------



## MarcelM

and it doesnt work on high sierra....


----------



## PaulBrimstone

A chance for @charlieclouser to revisit those thousands of EXS24 instruments...lol


----------



## MisteR

“Supports all existing EXS24 instruments.”


----------



## ptram

MarcelM said:


> and it doesnt work on high sierra....


That would kill me. But there is still hope. The web site at the moment says 10.2 (Sierra) is still supported.

Paolo


----------



## Alex Fraser

NOT A DRILL


----------



## MarcelM

ptram said:


> That would kill me. But there is still hope. The web site at the moment says 10.2 (Sierra) is still supported.
> 
> Paolo



well, on my imac iam on high sierra and the app store shows the logic pro update as incompatible. minimum requirement is mojave. i really dont want to upgrade for this. for somewhat reason i can read the font much better on high sierra compared to mojave/catalina where they changed antialiasing.


----------



## ptram

MarcelM said:


> the font much better on high sierra compared to mojave/catalina where they changed antialiasing.


The same for me. I installed Mojave on my Retina MacBook Pro, and immediately deinstalled it. Then, Adobe CS6 was really awful in Mojave’s, and until a replacement for InDesign is ready...

Paolo


----------



## lpuser

ptram said:


> That would kill me.



Unfortunately it does definitely NOT work with High Sierra but requires Mojave. The reason is, that it supports Catalina and therefore seems to require a new development kit.


----------



## babylonwaves

Here's what's new in detail: https://support.apple.com/en-us/HT203718

Two small highlights:


It is now possible to capture MIDI performances played while Logic is stopped.
Individual or multiple audio files or software instrument regions can be dragged into an empty track header to provide instant options for creating Sampler, Quick Sampler, Drum Machine Designer, or Alchemy instruments.


----------



## Richard Wilkinson

Sampler looks v cool. And the lovely sine wave init sound from EXS24 is still there


----------



## Alex Fraser

Quick observations:

EXS24 classic is laid to rest. We'll rage about this later.
2 new samplers: "Quick sampler" and "Sampler"
Ultrabeat has a new retina interface update, though no actual GUI changes.
Drum machine designer has received an update and seems to have dropped Ultrabeat as a backend, instead using the new "Quick Sampler" plugin. It's still a bit weird.
There's also a new separate, basic "Drum Synth" plugin. (There are a lot of drum updates.)
A lot of the old plugin GUI's remain in place (ES2 etc.)
The quick sampler has a "record" button and you can actually old school "sample."
Autosampler!
On the new sampler plugin: At first look it appears to be the bones of ESX24, the old zone/group editor and an audio file editor amalgamated into one. It looks very slick. It opens ESX24 files in the same way as before. There's also flex time,etc. Actually, it's a bit of a beast.

The loop and file browser appear to have been updated and a long standing bug is finally been fixed: The audio preview works as advertised - moving through samples and audio is nice and quick.

I haven't looked at the new loop thing yet as I've (selfishly) looked at my exiting workflow. If anyone wants me to check anything, let me know.


----------



## jonathanwright

Undeniably the most important change, is new track icons that take on the colour of the track. 😁


----------



## khollister

I wondered when the Redmatica stuff would show up - autos ampler for the win!


----------



## jonathanwright

Oooohhh..


There are now separate key commands available to apply each possible quantization value.


----------



## Zero&One

This made me just buy a new Mac


----------



## Alex Fraser

Zero&One said:


> This made me just buy a new Mac


Seriously? What you get?


----------



## Richard Wilkinson

full changelist. There's A LOT here... Big improvements to flex pitch and flex time, loads of plugin stuff, score view improvements etc etc 







Logic Pro release notes


Learn about the enhancements and improvements in the most recent versions of Logic Pro.



support.apple.com


----------



## Zero&One

Alex Fraser said:


> Seriously? What you get?



Yeah, wish I was joking lol
It's a hack. i7 with 32GB

My cheeseO has lasted 11 years, 1 reinstall (out of boredom). So anyone calling Mac bad just needs to look at that.


----------



## Alex Fraser

babylonwaves said:


> Individual or multiple audio files or software instrument regions can be dragged into an empty track header to provide instant options for creating Sampler, Quick Sampler, Drum Machine Designer, or Alchemy instruments.


That's a game changer. There's also various add and replace options if you drag onto existing tracks.


----------



## gsilbers

A lot more for the hiphop crowd for sure.

no multiple CC lane editing, right?

Still some cool stuff


----------



## gsilbers

khollister said:


> I wondered when the Redmatica stuff would show up - autos ampler for the win!



for some reason they had autosampler hidden in main stage for a while.
Nice to see it in logic


----------



## Jeremy Spencer

ptram said:


> The same for me. I installed Mojave on my Retina MacBook Pro, and immediately deinstalled it. Then, Adobe CS6 was really awful in Mojave’s, and until a replacement for InDesign is ready...
> 
> Paolo



what are your specs? I’m on a 2013 MB Pro, Mojave has been solid.


----------



## MarcelM

do you guys get some stuttering when moving around the new sampler windows? all old stuff moves just fine, except for those.


----------



## ptram

Wolfie2112 said:


> what are your specs? I’m on a 2013 MB Pro, Mojave has been solid.


I tried it on a 2015 13” MacBook Pro. Not a problem of speed, but of visualization, page not redrawing, palettes incredibly slow, random error messages. I think ID CS6 has ended its life on High Sierra, and unfortunately I can't find detailed information from someone using it in Mojave.

Paolo


----------



## mikeh-375

...what's the word on the mixer window? can we configure its layout?


----------



## Shad0wLandsUK

mikeh-375 said:


> ...what's the word on the mixer window? can we configure its layout?


I wonder if they ever will do something with the Mixer windows and all that grey space... 

Love the update though, now I wonder whne NI will drop a Super Kontakt which takes advantage of all these new optimisations?!

May be a placebo, but things feel snappier!


----------



## MusiquedeReve

I picked the wrong week to stop sniffing glue
I am going to need to take a video course to walk me through all these updates


----------



## Kent

I think I'm in love with the new 'Sampler.' Remains to be seen if it is as light, or within reason, as EXS24, but wow is that an interface upgrade. No more clicking around different windows to do the most simple of tasks!


----------



## kelexys

Damn, the update looks nice. I'm still on 10.4.1 with Sierra. Running on a macbook Mid 2012, 16gig Ram. Would it be safe to upgrade to Mojave and get this beautiful Logic update  ?


----------



## Virtuoso

There is now a key command to bypass all plug-ins on selected channel strips.
Yes! Finally!!  And...

There are now commands to remove all plug-ins, all bypassed plug-ins, all empty insert slots or all sends from selected channel strips.


----------



## Will Wilson

Virtuoso said:


> There is now a key command to bypass all plug-ins on selected channel strips.
> Yes! Finally!!  And...
> 
> There are now commands to remove all plug-ins, all bypassed plug-ins, all empty insert slots or all sends from selected channel strips.



But what are they? (Saves me a couple of mins looking for them!)


----------



## mjsalam

Can you assign enable/disable track (full disable) to a key command now? (vs option-click)


----------



## gst98

ptram said:


> I tried it on a 2015 13” MacBook Pro. Not a problem of speed, but of visualization, page not redrawing, palettes incredibly slow, random error messages. I think ID CS6 has ended its life on High Sierra, and unfortunately I can't find detailed information from someone using it in Mojave.
> 
> Paolo



Thats not a new bug. For the past 8 months I've had to use Logic where anytime I do anything to move, scroll or upen up a folder large chunks of the screen don't drwa and its blank. Logic of course does't have ANY support so I've had to put up with it.


----------



## Alex Fraser

kmaster said:


> I think I'm in love with the new 'Sampler.' Remains to be seen if it is as light, or within reason, as EXS24, but wow is that an interface upgrade. No more clicking around different windows to do the most simple of tasks!


It is good, although importing audio via the zone editor isn’t as easy as the old version somehow. Seems more clunky. The improved arrange window file browser works well though and the drop zones in the arrange window are great.

So Apple taketh away, and adds some more.


----------



## Virtuoso

Will Wilson said:


> But what are they? (Saves me a couple of mins looking for them!)


You set your own key commands. The update just made the options available in the key command editor.


----------



## MaxOctane

Wow, Billie Eilish's "Ocean Eyes" Logic file is included as a demo project. The Eilish siblings couldn't be a bigger inspiration for aspiring musicmakers @home.


----------



## Tim Clarke

khollister said:


> I wondered when the Redmatica stuff would show up - autos ampler for the win!


I'm waiting for Sample Manager - or is that buried in there somewhere?


----------



## Alex Fraser

So that’s almost 7 years of not paying Apple for any Logic updates. But Apple are evil etc.


----------



## Ashermusic

Alex Fraser said:


> So that’s almost 7 years of not paying Apple for any Logic updates. But Apple are evil etc.



It's not a secret that Apple pretty much gives people Logic so that they will buy Macs. The total sales of all Apple computers and software for a year is a bad week for the iPhone.


----------



## MarcelM

ill try again... the new sampler plugins windows are moving fine when you drag them around? all old plugins just work fine, but those wont :/ somewhat sluggish if you move them fast.

tested on mojave.


----------



## Tatu

Native Instruments Replika -delay unexpectedly quits Logic. Anyone care to try?
And so does Massive X, when inserting it to a track.

EDIT: On MacOS Catalina


----------



## gsilbers

Tatu said:


> Native Instruments Replika -delay unexpectedly quits Logic. Anyone care to try?
> And so does Massive X, when inserting it to a track.



confirmed on both cases.


----------



## CT

Well, I'm locked out because I can't go past High Sierra even if I wanted to. However, I've been thinking that I might finally retire my 2011 iMac this week....


----------



## MarcelM

miket said:


> Well, I'm locked out because I can't go past High Sierra even if I wanted to. However, I've been thinking that I might finally retire my 2011 iMac this week....



you actually can. google for dosdude1 patcher. easy to make it work...


----------



## samphony

gsilbers said:


> A lot more for the hiphop crowd for sure.
> 
> no multiple CC lane editing, right?
> 
> Still some cool stuff


Patience you must have,mmmhh


----------



## Living Fossil

Tatu said:


> Native Instruments Replika -delay unexpectedly quits Logic. Anyone care to try?
> And so does Massive X, when inserting it to a track.



tried both without problems (Replika XT and Massive X)
(i'm on Mojave)


----------



## jbuhler

Living Fossil said:


> tried both without problems (Replika XT and Massive X)
> (i'm on Mojave)


Same here. No issue. Also on Mojave.


----------



## gsilbers

gsilbers said:


> confirmed on both cases.



im on catalina


----------



## Tatu

gsilbers said:


> im on catalina



Catalina here as well.


----------



## mjsalam

MarcelM said:


> ill try again... the new sampler plugins windows are moving fine when you drag them around? all old plugins just work fine, but those wont :/ somewhat sluggish if you move them fast.
> 
> tested on mojave.


same here. kinda jumps - Catalina


----------



## jonathanwright

Fantastic update. I’ve just written, mixed, mastered and released a track in two hours. Which is now at number one globally.

Find out how in my new video course. Only $999.00.


----------



## khollister

Tatu said:


> Native Instruments Replika -delay unexpectedly quits Logic. Anyone care to try?
> And so does Massive X, when inserting it to a track.
> 
> EDIT: On MacOS Catalina



And all 3 of the Relab verbs as well - LX480, VSR & Sonsig. Sent a note to Relab. Saw on a thread at KVR that NI is aware of and working on a fix for the NI stuff.

Spot checked Soundtoys & UAD - no issues there.


----------



## Virtuoso

Tatu said:


> Native Instruments Replika -delay unexpectedly quits Logic. Anyone care to try?
> And so does Massive X, when inserting it to a track.
> 
> EDIT: On MacOS Catalina


Yup - crashed immediately straight to the desktop with both Massive X and Relab Sonsig.

Urgh. I wonder how many more plugins are going to do this?


----------



## khollister

Virtuoso said:


> Yup - crashed immediately straight to the desktop with both Massive X and Relab Sonsig.
> 
> Urgh. I wonder how many more plugins are going to do this?



I'm going to test all the stuff I regularly use later this afternoon. So far, no issues with Ivory or Kontakt


----------



## Dewdman42

I like the new step sequencer. I could care less about the loop grid. Some of the improvements to the sampler are nice, but of little use to me. I'm disappointed they have not fixed 80% of the bugs I have reported and care about over the past couple years. (sigh). Also concerned they are forcing Mojave already. That means the next version of LogicPro will very likely not be officially supported on my cheesgrater.


----------



## apollinaire

Is the EXS25 totally gone? Has anyone tried opening an older session done with the previous version yet? I'm in High Sierra and trying to download install Mojave now, but i keep getting this message "This copy of the Install macOS Mojave application is damaged, and can‘t be used to install macOS". Ughhh


----------



## charlieclouser

Ashermusic said:


> It's not a secret that Apple pretty much gives people Logic so that they will buy Macs. The total sales of all Apple computers and software for a year is a bad week for the iPhone.



So if one wants to go back and forth between v10.4.8 and v10.5 on the same machine, does this procedure still work?

1 - Zip v10.4.8 to an archive.
2 - Put the archive in a new folder.
3 - Download and install update to v10.5, which replaces v10.4.8.
4 - Unzip the v10.4.8 archive that's inside a folder.
5 - Rename the v10.4.8 app to "Logic Pro X v10.4.8".
6 - Drag "Logic Pro X v10.4.8" out into the main Applications folder.

Resulting in "Logic Pro X" (which is the new v10.5) and "Logic Pro X v10.4.8" living next to each other in the Applications folder.

Any other issues with doing that so I can flip between the two without having two boot drives or whatever? Like key commands or preferences files created/modified by v10.5 causing v10.4.8 to crash?

I figured @Ashermusic would know the answer....


----------



## Bear Market

Virtuoso said:


> There is now a key command to bypass all plug-ins on selected channel strips.
> Yes! Finally!!



This is indeed sweet!

But. There is no command to toggle them or to re-activate them, or am I missing something?


----------



## Dewdman42

charlieclouser said:


> So if one wants to go back and forth between v10.4.8 and v10.5 on the same machine, does this procedure still work?
> 
> 1 - Zip v10.4.8 to an archive.
> 2 - Put the archive in a new folder.
> 3 - Download and install update to v10.5, which replaces v10.4.8.
> 4 - Unzip the v10.4.8 archive that's inside a folder.
> 5 - Rename the v10.4.8 app to "Logic Pro X v10.4.8".
> 6 - Drag "Logic Pro X v10.4.8" out into the main Applications folder.
> 
> Resulting in "Logic Pro X" (which is the new v10.5) and "Logic Pro X v10.4.8" living next to each other in the Applications folder.
> 
> Any other issues with doing that so I can flip between the two without having two boot drives or whatever? Like key commands or preferences files created/modified by v10.5 causing v10.4.8 to crash?
> 
> I figured @Ashermusic would know the answer....



Me personally I would never ever trust the integrity of preference files, etc. So make sure you have everything backed up, not just the app bundle but all the preferences and everything else..


----------



## khollister

OK - just tried a bunch of stuff (both inserts and VI's) Here's what works with 10.5 + Catalina:

Roland D-50 (Roland cloud)
Absynth
Reaktor
Diva
Repro
Zebra
Omnisphere
The Legend
Ivory
Kontakt
UVI Workstation
ENGINE
UAD (didn't try everything I own, but several tested OK)
Soundtoys (tried Echoboy, MicroShift & Phase Mistress)
TAL-UNO-LX-V2
Eventide (Blackhole, Spring, SP2016)
EWQL Spaces II
2C Aether & Breeze
Korg Triton & Wavestation
EWQL PLAY 6
Exponential Audio (Nimbus & R4)
Spitfire player (LABS & Originals)

What DOES NOT work:
NI Replika XT, Phasis, Choral, Flair, Massive X
Relab LX480, VSR & Sonsig-A


----------



## jcrosby

gst98 said:


> Thats not a new bug. For the past 8 months I've had to use Logic where anytime I do anything to move, scroll or upen up a folder large chunks of the screen don't drwa and its blank. Logic of course does't have ANY support so I've had to put up with it.


Have you reported it as a bug? The Logic feedback page has a bug report option



Feedback - Logic Pro – Apple


----------



## petejonesmusic

Hey @charlieclouser,

I just duplicated my 10.4.8 logic pro in the applications folder, and then installed the new update - just opened the 'logic pro x copy' and it loads 10.4.8, if thats of any help.





charlieclouser said:


> So if one wants to go back and forth between v10.4.8 and v10.5 on the same machine, does this procedure still work?
> 
> 1 - Zip v10.4.8 to an archive.
> 2 - Put the archive in a new folder.
> 3 - Download and install update to v10.5, which replaces v10.4.8.
> 4 - Unzip the v10.4.8 archive that's inside a folder.
> 5 - Rename the v10.4.8 app to "Logic Pro X v10.4.8".
> 6 - Drag "Logic Pro X v10.4.8" out into the main Applications folder.
> 
> Resulting in "Logic Pro X" (which is the new v10.5) and "Logic Pro X v10.4.8" living next to each other in the Applications folder.
> 
> Any other issues with doing that so I can flip between the two without having two boot drives or whatever? Like key commands or preferences files created/modified by v10.5 causing v10.4.8 to crash?
> 
> I figured @Ashermusic would know the answer....


----------



## charlieclouser

petejonesmusic said:


> Hey @charlieclouser,
> 
> I just duplicated my 10.4.8 logic pro in the applications folder, and then installed the new update - just opened the 'logic pro x copy' and it loads 10.4.8, if thats of any help.



Oh, right.... duh. As usual, I make it harder than it needs to be. Thanks!


----------



## pkm

There are key commands for each quantize value finally 😍😍😍

Time to (back up and) take the plunge to Mojave...


----------



## petejonesmusic

charlieclouser said:


> Oh, right.... duh. As usual, I make it harder than it needs to be. Thanks!


I think you'll enjoy the new exs replacement!


----------



## Virtuoso

Bear Market said:


> But. There is no command to toggle them or to re-activate them, or am I missing something?


No, you're right. I got excited too soon - it's not a toggle unfortunately. Meh.

I just tested all my VIs and plugins - the only other one that shat the bed was iZotope Vocal Synth 2.


----------



## Alex Fraser

apollinaire said:


> Is the EXS25 totally gone? Has anyone tried opening an older session done with the previous version yet? I'm in High Sierra and trying to download install Mojave now, but i keep getting this message "This copy of the Install macOS Mojave application is damaged, and can‘t be used to install macOS". Ughhh


ESX24 has morphed into "Sampler" - as far as I can work out, it's pretty much ESX24 (plus editors) reworked with new toys and spice. My existing ESX24 library works just fine with it.
Actually, "Quick Sampler" is where the most new fun is to be found.

The really interesting thing for me is the Drum Machine designer update. Ultrabeat is no longer the "brains" behind it, having been given a final retina update and sent to languish in legacy obscurity. Instead, "Quick Sampler" takes the spotlight and each cell becomes a separate instance of the plugin.




It will be interesting to know what the cpu hit of the new sampler vs old is. I think Charlie should do a massive soak test on our behalf. 🤔😉


----------



## Bear Market

Virtuoso said:


> No, you're right. I got excited too soon - it's not a toggle unfortunately. Meh.



That's a bummer.


----------



## ka00

Who here is going to admit they’re the one who requested this??

“- Plug-ins now continue to work on computers with more than 3120 plug-ins installed.“


----------



## rhye

Still no Console 1 support...


----------



## ALittleNightMusic

Lot of inspiration from Bitwig with the live loop integration - so handy for writing (loop certain elements, free record others) and Ableton with the sampler. Very nice update!


----------



## clisma

samphony said:


> Patience you must have,mmmhh


Cool. Just please tell me if I’ll have to go beyond Mojave to get these features so I can plan for it now. Because once we get piano roll-style, multi-level CC editing, I’m going to want to have it!


----------



## jonnybutter

Lots of good stuff in this update. Many small things I will enjoy, like having an overview of the whole timeline above all the tracks. And:

_There is a new command "Hide all but selected tracks."_


----------



## Ashermusic

Does Babylon Waves Art Conductor works ok with it?


----------



## Dewdman42

I don't see any reason why it wouldn't. Babylon Waves is just a collection of well thought out articulation set presets. Should work 100% as before.


----------



## Ashermusic

Dewdman42 said:


> I don't see any reason why it wouldn't. Babylon Waves is just a collection of articulation set presets. Should work 100% as before.



Well apparently SkiSwitcher is broken, but it has an Environment aspect to it.


----------



## Dewdman42

is it actually broken? I never updated to v2 of artzid so I can't test it. If something about the environment or Scripter has broken in the update to 10.5, I'd like to understand what and get on it...


----------



## Ashermusic

Dewdman42 said:


> is it actually broken? I never updated to v2 of artzid so I can't test it. If something about the environment or Scripter has broken in the update to 10.5, I'd like to understand what and get on it...




Somebody on Logic Pro Help said it's broken but it could of course be system specific.


----------



## Dewdman42

think he was having problems with Ski Switcher before 10.5...specifically having problems with Track stacks and articulation sets and personally it think having nothing to do with Ski Switcher...Some tech at apple just pointed their finger at Ski Switcher since they didn't understand the problem, it was an easy excuse...not necessarily a problem with Peter's stuff. Then I think this person updated LogicPro and its not clear to me what the results of that are or what he is trying to do... So I would not leap to the conclusion that Peter's stuff is broken on 10.5... If so...then its gotta be a bug in environment or Scripter and we should figure out what it is and file bug reports asap because it will eventually effect many other people not even using Ski Switcher if so.


----------



## petejonesmusic

jonnybutter said:


> Lots of good stuff in this update. Many small things I will enjoy, like having an overview of the whole timeline above all the tracks. And:
> 
> _There is a new command "Hide all but selected tracks."_
> 
> I guess people used screensets for this kind of thing, but I never got into that. This seems much more intuitive.


I can't find this in the shortcuts? Can you?


----------



## Ashermusic

Dewdman42 said:


> think he was having problems with Ski Switcher before 10.5...specifically having problems with Track stacks and articulation sets and personally it think having nothing to do with Ski Switcher...Some tech at apple just pointed their finger at Ski Switcher since they didn't understand the problem, it was an easy excuse...not necessarily a problem with Peter's stuff. Then I think this person updated LogicPro and its not clear to me what the results of that are or what he is trying to do... So I would not leap to the conclusion that Peter's stuff is broken on 10.5... If so...then its gotta be a bug in environment or Scripter and we should figure out what it is and file bug reports asap because it will eventually effect many other people not even using Ski Switcher if so.



Ah, I see. Well, much as I love my old friend Peter,, and I am the one who talked him into releasing it commercially in the first place, I have weaned myself from it, since my clients can no longer buy it :( I built all my own.

But I may give Art Conductor a whirl since it's pretty inexpensive and then my clients can also buy it and use templates I send them.


----------



## gst98

jcrosby said:


> Have you reported it as a bug? The Logic feedback page has a bug report option
> 
> 
> 
> Feedback - Logic Pro – Apple



Yeah reported it several times. Never heard anything back (don't know if anyone every does though).


----------



## jonnybutter

petejonesmusic said:


> I can't find this in the shortcuts? Can you?



I just read it on the release notes. I haven't even installed the update yet! Did you do a search for it in the key commands?


----------



## whinecellar

Bear Market said:


> This is indeed sweet!
> 
> But. There is no command to toggle them or to re-activate them, or am I missing something?



Yeah, as usual, Apple gives us a TON of new stuff, fixes, etc., along with a handful of head scratchers like this one. Why the heck give us a "bypass all" key command instead of toggle?! Don't they think it would be handy to give us both sides of the equation? I've been begging for this key command for a while, along with ones to toggle each plugin slot. That, along with KC's for specific quantize values - which after 27 years are FINALLY HERE!


----------



## Nick Batzdorf

Forget about everything else: it now captures your MIDI playing even when the transport is stopped.

That is such a great feature.


----------



## Wunderhorn

Nick Batzdorf said:


> Forget about everything else: it now captures your MIDI playing even when the transport is stopped.
> 
> That is such a great feature.



Sounds very intriguing, but how is that supposed to work? Have you had a chance to try it out?


----------



## Nick Batzdorf

Yup. You play something, you hit Capture Take As Recording just like you used to, and it's captured as a recording.

It uses Smart Tempo too if you want.


----------



## tmhuud

Nick Batzdorf said:


> Yup. You play something, you hit Capture Take As Recording just like you used to, and it's captured as a recording.
> 
> It uses Smart Tempo too if you want.


Its is by far my FAVORITE thing. 

Aside from whiskers on kittens, Bright copper kettles and warm woolen mittens, and Brown paper packages tied up with strings obviously....


----------



## Thundercat

jonathanwright said:


> Fantastic update. I’ve just written, mixed, mastered and released a track in two hours. Which is now at number one globally.
> 
> Find out how in my new video course. Only $999.00.


Dunno...2 hrs seems a bit slow mate...


----------



## jcrosby

gst98 said:


> Yeah reported it several times. Never heard anything back (don't know if anyone every does though).


No, unfortunately it's not a two way dialogue. (Which would be nice... But it is Apple...) Still they do keep on top of these and it's easy to get dissuaded from submitting bug reports. I send them, as well as filling out crash reports with as much info as possible when Logic bugs out.


----------



## jcrosby

MarcelM said:


> you actually can. google for dosdude1 patcher. easy to make it work...


Second that. This is a great utility that pulls directly from Apple's macos repo then patches it to run on your "unsupported" machine... There's patchers for 10.13, 10.14, etc.


----------



## jcrosby

apollinaire said:


> Is the EXS25 totally gone? Has anyone tried opening an older session done with the previous version yet? I'm in High Sierra and trying to download install Mojave now, but i keep getting this message "This copy of the Install macOS Mojave application is damaged, and can‘t be used to install macOS". Ughhh


There was a whole article about this last fall. Apple's pre-Catalina installer certificates expired in October. All you have to do is download a new 10.14 installer with updated certificates. (IIRC new certificates are valid for a decade so this installer should work until 2029.)

You can grab new installers from Apple here - (This will open the app store and show you Mojave):


https://apps.apple.com/us/app/macos-mojave/id1398502828?ls=1&mt=12



Or you can grab an installer for _unsupported_ machines using Dosdude1's Mojave patcher here:
http://dosdude1.com/mojave/

Article about this here:








How to Fix “application is damaged, can’t be used to install macOS” Errors


If you have attempted to use a MacOS installer application recently, you may discover an error message stating something like “This copy of the Install macOS Mojave.app application is damaged…




osxdaily.com





Why Apple makes this such a headache is beyond me. The hoops they make us jump through are silly.


----------



## prodigalson

Ashermusic said:


> Ah, I see. Well, much as I love my old friend Peter,, and I am the one who talked him into releasing it commercially in the first place, I have weaned myself from it, since my clients can no longer buy it :( I built all my own.
> 
> But I may give Art Conductor a whirl since it's pretty inexpensive and then my clients can also buy it and use templates I send them.



My understanding was that Peter stopped supporting Skiswitcher and ArtzID outright was not because a Logic update broke them but more because the very articulation set feature that Babylonwaves uses effectively made them obsolete.


----------



## dgburns

Dewdman42 said:


> Me personally I would never ever trust the integrity of preference files, etc. So make sure you have everything backed up, not just the app bundle but all the preferences and everything else..



@charlieclouser I’ll 2nd what @Dewdman42 is saying here. Unlike Cubase, new LPX versions appear to use the same pref file, so I would suspect 10.4.8 and 10.5 refer to the same pref file. I’m not sure if they would be identical, there might be differences, and if so, that can lead to unexpected app behaviour.

Not sure, but just sayin’ be wary.


----------



## Wunderhorn

"_• Plug-ins now continue to work on computers with more than 3120 plug-ins installed._"

This! Now we really can go shopping...!


----------



## gdoubleyou

miket said:


> Well, I'm locked out because I can't go past High Sierra even if I wanted to. However, I've been thinking that I might finally retire my 2011 iMac this week....


There is a hack for installing Mojave on older machine, google it.
Thinking about doing it on my ancient 2011 MBP.

Luckily have a couple of compatible machines


----------



## apollinaire

jcrosby said:


> There was a whole article about this last fall. Apple's pre-Catalina installer certificates expired in October. All you have to do is download a new 10.14 installer with updated certificates. (IIRC new certificates are valid for a decade so this installer should work until 2029.)
> 
> You can grab new installers from Apple here - (This will open the app store and show you Mojave):
> 
> 
> https://apps.apple.com/us/app/macos-mojave/id1398502828?ls=1&mt=12
> 
> 
> 
> Or you can grab an installer for _unsupported_ machines using Dosdude1's Mojave patcher here:
> http://dosdude1.com/mojave/
> 
> Article about this here:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How to Fix “application is damaged, can’t be used to install macOS” Errors
> 
> 
> If you have attempted to use a MacOS installer application recently, you may discover an error message stating something like “This copy of the Install macOS Mojave.app application is damaged…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> osxdaily.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why Apple makes this such a headache is beyond me. The hoops they make us jump through are silly.



Thank you! I was able to download Mojave from the app store once i got rid of an existing Mojave file that happened to be in my applications folder. All good now, but these are really useful resources, thanks!


----------



## David Kudell

Got a question for you Logic experts. I noticed on the new iPad Logic Remote app (and in Logic as a plug-in), there's a "Remix FX" button on the mixer window that activates some cool touch sliders on the bottom for filter, delay, and some other parameters.

Similar to what I've seen in Embertone videos, I'd love to be able to use this touch control to control two assignable CC's, notably CC 1 for mod on the X axis and CC11 for vibrato for the Y axis. It doesn't look like the Logic FX controls allow for this, but I wonder if there's another way to do it through "Smart Controls" since those can also be controlled on the iPad app. But I can't seem to find a touch box type of control within Smart Controls - it's just a bunch of knobs.

Any ideas?


----------



## OleJoergensen

Ashermusic said:


> Well apparently SkiSwitcher is broken, but it has an Environment aspect to it.


Thank you for sharing Asher. Artzid ID is a great part of my workflow, so I will wait updating.
I was hopping for a bug fix with the jumpy cc curve in (or under) the piano roll.


----------



## petejonesmusic

jonnybutter said:


> I just read it on the release notes. I haven't even installed the update yet! Did you do a search for it in the key commands?


Yeah did a search and came up with nothing. Would be great (if it exists!).


----------



## NYC Composer

MarcelM said:


> you actually can. google for dosdude1 patcher. easy to make it work...


Confirmed. I updated an early 2008 Mac Pro from El Cap to Mojave with dosdude1's patch, and I'm tech challenged.


----------



## Wunderhorn

OleJoergensen said:


> Thank you for sharing Asher. Artzid ID is a great part of my workflow, so I will wait updating.
> I was hopping for a bug fix with the jumpy cc curve in (or under) the piano roll.



I used to use ArtzID but the new articulation system in Logic made it obsolete for the most part. I got Art Conductor then and it is a great start and time saver with all the pre-made articulation lists. From now on no more scripts and 3rd party tools. I really appreciated the overall simplification after I re-did my template.


----------



## jcrosby

apollinaire said:


> Thank you! I was able to download Mojave from the app store once i got rid of an existing Mojave file that happened to be in my applications folder. All good now, but these are really useful resources, thanks!


You bet... I got tripped up with the same issue in October... Same story, had to delete the old installer, once I did everything was fine.


----------



## jcrosby

I have to say I'm really liking live loops. I know most people seem to think this is only useful for EDM but so far it's a lot more useful than just that. Granted I've always been a fan of session view in Live though. This is obviously similar but the ipad integration makes it more versatile than Live's version since you Logic remote gives you access to parts of the UI.

I forgot how useful LR actually is, adding Kontakt and plugins from LR's pretty great and Remix fx is pretty cool if you get used to inserting it per track and noodling on its UI at the track level in LR. Totally forgot that its touch keyboard this gives you the same pitch slide and aftertouch function as the seaboard. It's a little buggy, writing touch automation's kind of dicy, hopefully this gets cleaned up in the future.

Love the new samplers. It's a little slower importing than I expected but still lightning fast. Almost as fast as dragging directly to Sampler in Live, but way more usable with pitch detection and automatic zone creation. Made about 30 patches in an hour or so. I will not miss EXS at all!

It's easy to see this strictly as an _EDM _update but this is going to make auditioning arrangements and adding little tweaks to cues and trailer tracks fast and fun... Overall this is a really cool update if you ignore Apple's attempt to market this as _for-the-EDM-crowd_. And I've just barely scratched the surface


----------



## samphony

Ashermusic said:


> Ah, I see. Well, much as I love my old friend Peter,, and I am the one who talked him into releasing it commercially in the first place, I have weaned myself from it, since my clients can no longer buy it :( I built all my own.
> 
> But I may give Art Conductor a whirl since it's pretty inexpensive and then my clients can also buy it and use templates I send them.


Art Conductor works brilliantly on my end.


----------



## samphony

Also for the marquee tool users out there (I’m a marquee tool ambassador)

you can now click and/drag in the tracks area to select tracks if „select tracks on region/marquee selection“ is enabled.
It’s the small things that add up.


----------



## babylonwaves

I've made this an extra thread so things don't get buried to much. here are a couple of great and free video tutorials on logic 10.5






A selection of free Logic 10.5 video tutorials


Music Tech Explained Part 1 Part 2 Groove 3 Free What’s New In Logic Pro 10.5 New Features In Logic Pro 10.5 - Working With Live Loops Sonic Inspiration With Powerful New Drum Machine Designer Workflows In Logic Pro 10.5 Create Interesting and Evolving Melodic Pattern Regions...




vi-control.net


----------



## Alex Fraser

babylonwaves said:


> I've made this an extra thread so things don't get buried to much. here are a couple of great and free video tutorials on logic 10.5
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A selection of free Logic 10.5 video tutorials
> 
> 
> Music Tech Explained Part 1 Part 2 Groove 3 Free What’s New In Logic Pro 10.5 New Features In Logic Pro 10.5 - Working With Live Loops Sonic Inspiration With Powerful New Drum Machine Designer Workflows In Logic Pro 10.5 Create Interesting and Evolving Melodic Pattern Regions...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> vi-control.net


Edgar is the gold standard when it comes to instruction and tutorial stuff. Not a quick 10 minute preview from that guy, but 90 mins of solid info.


----------



## Tatu

I have a weird issue in at least one project.
For some reason after a while playback stops working. When I hit play, the transport/playback position line jumps per whatever delay I've set to some random track/region, plays any notes that happen to start at that exact point and then just stops.

I am of course running on Catalina (what a piece of shit of an OS).


----------



## Living Fossil

Nick Batzdorf said:


> Yup. You play something, you hit Capture Take As Recording just like you used to, and it's captured as a recording.



The way it is implemented is a PITA, unfortunately.
I used the "capture take as Recording" option as my standard way to record midi; if the performance was ok, i hit the keycommand and here it was.
With the new implementation, there's not only what i played with the sequencer running, but also every single note i pressed before.
So i have to press my "capture take as Recording" keycommand *before *playing, then press "undo" to get rid of the junk before i can actually start playing.

Haven't found an option to skip the record on stop "feature" yet...


----------



## Living Fossil

Another PITA: drag-ALT takes an eternity on my system... if they don't fix it, i will have to change my workflow (prefered drag-ALT to "copy" on many occasions... but with this new lag it's too slow to be useable)


----------



## philamelian

Running on Catalina and updated to Logic Pro 10.5 . After several crashes with some of the plugins I use in my current projects reverted back to 10.4.8 again. 10.5 was looking nice though in our brief correspondence. Till the next time...

Didn't do a detailed go through my whole plugin library but these are the ones crashed and didn't work.
Waves - Kramer Master tape v9.91.0.7 (these might be quite old versions as I am not in the waves maintenance subscription)
Waves - J37 v9.91.0.7
NI - Massive X
Melda - MPoly Sturator v12.10 (again might be an old version. Logic didn't crash like others but you can't see the MPoly's interface)


----------



## petejonesmusic

Living Fossil said:


> The way it is implemented is a PITA, unfortunately.
> I used the "capture take as Recording" option as my standard way to record midi; if the performance was ok, i hit the keycommand and here it was.
> With the new implementation, there's not only what i played with the sequencer running, but also every single note i pressed before.
> So i have to press my "capture take as Recording" keycommand *before *playing, then press "undo" to get rid of the junk before i can actually start playing.
> 
> Haven't found an option to skip the record on stop "feature" yet...


If you click and hold on the little record button with the circle on it in the transport the (Capture Recording button), you can unselect 'Capture in Stop Mode' which will turn this feature off.


----------



## Tatu

Anyone have a hack to revert back to previous version? I'm on a relatively new system and not too stressed about anything, so no timemachine backups etc to recover from.


----------



## Living Fossil

petejonesmusic said:


> If you click and hold on the little record button with the circle on it in the transport the (Capture Recording button), you can unselect 'Capture in Stop Mode' which will turn this feature off.



Edit:
Thanks a lot... finally i found it.
I had to customize the transport bar first, until a second record button appeared.


----------



## Richard Wilkinson

Can't be sure, but it feels like the Alchemy sample import is a bit cleverer now. I've been importing cello stuff sampled every minor 3rd, at three different velocities, and Alchemy imported and mapped it all perfectly in 8 seconds. Impressed!


----------



## Grégory Betton

Tatu said:


> Anyone have a hack to revert back to previous version? I'm on a relatively new system and not too stressed about anything, so no timemachine backups etc to recover from.



Does this help?


----------



## khollister

Virtuoso said:


> No, you're right. I got excited too soon - it's not a toggle unfortunately. Meh.
> 
> I just tested all my VIs and plugins - the only other one that shat the bed was iZotope Vocal Synth 2.



Yeah - that fails for me too. The interesting thing is the other iZotope stuff I have works fine (Iris 2, Ozone imager).

There must be some obscure GUI bug or API change that only a few devs use.


----------



## Tatu

Grégory Betton said:


> Does this help?


Unfortunately no, because I should've zipped it up before updating 

Thanks anyway!


----------



## MarcelM

Tatu said:


> Unfortunately no, because I should've zipped it up before updating
> 
> Thanks anyway!



if you have a machine which is running high sierra you could download the older version there again.


----------



## jbuhler

Tatu said:


> I have a weird issue in at least one project.
> For some reason after a while playback stops working. When I hit play, the transport/playback position line jumps per whatever delay I've set to some random track/region, plays any notes that happen to start at that exact point and then just stops.
> 
> I am of course running on Catalina (what a piece of shit of an OS).


I encountered the same issue with Mojave. Quitting and restarting resolved the issue and it didn’t reappear.


----------



## jonathanwright

I must say I'm mighty impressed by the Sampler/Simple Sampler, very easy to use and the 'optimized' analysis is very useful and saves a heck of a lot of time.

Some useful new drum machine kits too.


----------



## Tatu

jbuhler said:


> Quitting and restarting resolved the issue and it didn’t reappear.


Restarting makes the issue go away for about 10 minutes here.


----------



## jbuhler

Tatu said:


> Restarting makes the issue go away for about 10 minutes here.


Yeah, it only happened once for me yesterday and soon after I opened 10.5. So I wasn’t able to figure out at all what triggers it. But I did have the same curious behavior, especially the playhead moving by the amount of the nudge. And for me it moved backwards in the timeline.


----------



## JeffP06

Hello

Impossible to force a track on arrangement "priority" ! Control click temporary selects arrangement tracks but, working with both live loops tracks and "arrange" tracks, as soon as I start a scene or change the scene, the arrangement tracks turn and grey and "silent".

Any help ?


----------



## Nick Batzdorf

Tatu said:


> Anyone have a hack to revert back to previous version? I'm on a relatively new system and not too stressed about anything, so no timemachine backups etc to recover from.



Time Machine backups let you go back to older versions of things - including programs.

I'd recommend setting one up.


----------



## Tatu

Nick Batzdorf said:


> Time Machine backups let you go back to older versions of things - including programs.
> 
> I'd recommend setting one up.


I have usually had one, but this is quite new setup and I haven't done it yet - did it today  I might have one HD from about 4-5 years ago somewhere. Even my trusty macbook pro seem to have died due to some other update. I figured I'd just copy-paste it from there.

Damage, as far as LPX goes, is unfortunately done already.


----------



## Nick Batzdorf

Tatu said:


> Damage, as far as LPX goes, is unfortunately done already.



Do you need to go back to the previous version?


----------



## paulmatthew

Tatu said:


> Anyone have a hack to revert back to previous version? I'm on a relatively new system and not too stressed about anything, so no timemachine backups etc to recover from.


For future reference , you can also go to finder>Applications , copy logic pro , rename copy to the current version (Logic pro 10.??) and then update after compressing and saving a backup as well. This way you can run 2 different versions on your mac and have a backup in case things go wrong. I have done this with other DAWs and have had no issues thus far. In the image , you can see a folder with current backup(move to backup drive) , original version of logic that will be updated and the current version copy in case I wnat to run the older version ( DO NOT RENAME THE ORIGINAL VERSION)


----------



## Ashermusic

I am not a fan of the term "game changer" but Quick Sampler is freaking unbelievable! THIS I can see myself using a lot!


----------



## Tatu

Nick Batzdorf said:


> Do you need to go back to the previous version?


Yep, 10.5 turned out to be unusable because of the od playback issue.


----------



## Alex Fraser

So charmed was I by quick sampler/dmd that I spent the morning curating my NI expansion samples to use with it. 

There one change from old though: You can’t share the same sampler file across multiple tracks and have any updates reflected in all tracks that use it. Unless I’m missing something.


----------



## Ashermusic

Alex Fraser said:


> So charmed was I by quick sampler/dmd that I spent the morning curating my NI expansion samples to use with it.
> 
> There one change from old though: You can’t share the same sampler file across multiple tracks and have any updates reflected in all tracks that use it. Unless I’m missing something.




I think you have to save it and then open it in Sampler, which is the new version of the EXS24.


----------



## David Kudell

Still no folders within folders, dang it!


----------



## davidson

Quick sampler is the addition I'm happiest with, although sometimes the results are pretty terrible compared to serato sample. It (logic) has more granular artefacts when pushed to the high end, and can lose a ton of bass when pushed low in comparison to serato. Within a few notes of the original key though, its neck and neck and so much easier to use, top job.

Has anyone found a way of using the slip and rotate functions via mouse rather than the keyboard commands?


----------



## AHM

Hi,
nobody here with an Omnisphere problem? I can't see Omnisphere and Stylus RMX in the automation track menu. And if you open a project from an earlier version where there is an Omnisphere automation in it, it crashes on play or if you touch any omni knob in latch mode. On every mac and Mojave.


----------



## jbuhler

My project is losing all its articulation set assignments again. I haven't had this issue for about 6 months. It started showing up again yesterday when I upgraded to 10.5.

ETA: Also when I load instruments that did not initially load because they didn't have any midi, in most cases the track label disappears and is replaced by <unknown>. This is new behavior for me, but I recall others having it with 10.4.8.


----------



## Cinebient

I‘m quite happy with this update.
2 things i still miss hard.
Stacked tracks into stacked tracks into stacked tracks etc. (Like Bitwig f.e. and even NanoStudio 2 on my iPhone) and please a midi FX channel on the stacked track and not only in the sub-tracks.
Otherwise i love the sampler(s). The live loops are nice but i especially like the step sequencer.


----------



## Tatu

Small update on my issues:

I created a new project from my template, which was created with the previous version, and imported (from exported MIDI) everything from my "playback cuts" -project to it. I've used everything thus far except CSS which I've run via articulation set by @NoamL and everything seems to be holding up now.

I don't know if it has anything to do with Noams script, or if it's a problem with scripts in general, but looking a bit better right now. Another option that I thought _might fix_ it was to try running logic in low latency mode for some reason (if it's caused by a latency heavy plugin) but I didn't have to time to give it a try...


----------



## Ned Bouhalassa

Does anyone know how to automate the triggers at the bottom of the cells columns? I kept my old Logic key commands.


----------



## Tatu

Ned Bouhalassa said:


> Does anyone know how to automate the triggers at the bottom of the cells columns? I kept my old Logic key commands.


Do you mean these. I kept mine as well, so I have no idea wether there's defaults for them.


----------



## Ned Bouhalassa

Yes, those.


----------



## NoamL

Sorry about your issues @Tatu . It might well be my script, I'm on 10.4.8 and not updating until between projects.


----------



## jonnybutter

petejonesmusic said:


> I can't find this in the shortcuts? Can you?



It's just a context click (right- or control-click). You can hide all selected, or all unselected, and unhide whichever.


----------



## Tatu

NoamL said:


> Sorry about your issues @Tatu . It might well be my script, I'm on 10.4.8 and not updating until between projects.


I'll give it a proper test tomorrow and we'll see after that


----------



## jeffc

I've found a bug and wondered if anyone else has seen it, or had a workaround. If I change the meter of a bar in a cue, say I'm at 4/4 and then at Bar 10, I want to make it 5/4, before I would just change it and it worked great. Now, if I change a later bar, it will change all the prior bars to 5/4 as well, which is a total nightmare as it then messes with your timecode, etc. It happens with any meter - 3/4, 5/4, 7/4. It's definitely a bug in 10.5. I had to switch back to the prior version, because this is a deal breaker for writing to picture. It works fine in 10.4.8, so it's not my machine. If anyone has any ideas, lmk. Thanks - Jeff


----------



## Vik

jeffc said:


> I've found a bug and wondered if anyone else has seen it, or had a workaround. If I change the meter of a bar in a cue, say I'm at 4/4 and then at Bar 10, I want to make it 5/4, before I would just change it and it worked great. Now, if I change a later bar, it will change all the prior bars to 5/4 as well, which is a total nightmare as it then messes with your timecode, etc. It happens with any meter - 3/4, 5/4, 7/4. It's definitely a bug in 10.5. I had to switch back to the prior version, because this is a deal breaker for writing to picture. It works fine in 10.4.8, so it's not my machine. If anyone has any ideas, lmk. Thanks - Jeff


They're probably already working on 10.5.1, so it's probably a good idea to report it here:


Feedback - Logic Pro – Apple


----------



## apollinaire

davidson said:


> Has anyone found a way of using the slip and rotate functions via mouse rather than the keyboard commands?



I'd love to know this as well!


----------



## redlester

Ironically I had just submitted a feature request yesterday, before I knew this had come out. But my request is not included, so hopefully they will file it for future. When customising I/O Bus names I'd like to have the choice to save it on a By Project basis rather than just globally. At the moment it can only be done globally.

Also - why in gods name do they still not have white, black and shades of grey in the track colour option palette? This one really bugs me. When I work in Ableton my drums & percussion are always white, and things like a sidechain kick track or anything else not to be included in the actual project audio are in black. I can't do that in Logic.


----------



## bpford

jeffc said:


> I've found a bug and wondered if anyone else has seen it, or had a workaround. If I change the meter of a bar in a cue, say I'm at 4/4 and then at Bar 10, I want to make it 5/4, before I would just change it and it worked great. Now, if I change a later bar, it will change all the prior bars to 5/4 as well, which is a total nightmare as it then messes with your timecode, etc. It happens with any meter - 3/4, 5/4, 7/4. It's definitely a bug in 10.5. I had to switch back to the prior version, because this is a deal breaker for writing to picture. It works fine in 10.4.8, so it's not my machine. If anyone has any ideas, lmk. Thanks - Jeff



I can't replicate it....


----------



## Nick Batzdorf

jeffc said:


> I've found a bug and wondered if anyone else has seen it, or had a workaround. If I change the meter of a bar in a cue, say I'm at 4/4 and then at Bar 10, I want to make it 5/4, before I would just change it and it worked great. Now, if I change a later bar, it will change all the prior bars to 5/4 as well, which is a total nightmare as it then messes with your timecode, etc. It happens with any meter - 3/4, 5/4, 7/4. It's definitely a bug in 10.5. I had to switch back to the prior version, because this is a deal breaker for writing to picture. It works fine in 10.4.8, so it's not my machine. If anyone has any ideas, lmk. Thanks - Jeff




Okay, here's the solution to the TS issue. Apparently it was an intentional change.

You have to use the + in either the TS lane when showing Global Tracks or in the TS List Editor.

You just can't do it in the transport window anymore.


----------



## Nick Batzdorf

bpford said:


> I can't replicate it....



Please see above. It's real, but it's an intentional change.


----------



## Virtuoso

AHM said:


> nobody here with an Omnisphere problem? I can't see Omnisphere and Stylus RMX in the automation track menu.


Confirmed in Omnisphere - the same problem happens with Keyscape and Trilian as well.

And Orchestral Tools SINE player, IK MODO Bass/MODO Drums, SSD 5.5.


----------



## redlester

Absolutely love the new Drum Machine Designer. Basically this is Logic's version of an Ableton Drum Rack, and looks to be just as powerful as you can edit and add effects to individual sounds.

@Alex Fraser as with the Expansions, I can see me making kits for this using samples from, amongst other things, Battery kits, some of which I love but rarely use because its such a PITA to sequence it just from a piano roll.

Am going to have hours of fun with this. I need another lockdown to get to grips with it, I wish they'd released it two months ago!

One slight annoyance is that a year or so ago I bought MainStage purely to get the Auto Sampler. Which is now included in Logic. Doh!


----------



## jcrosby

Virtuoso said:


> Confirmed in Omnisphere - the same problem happens with Keyscape and Trilian as well.
> 
> And Orchestral Tools SINE player, IK MODO Bass/MODO Drums, SSD 5.5.


Also confirmed


----------



## Nick Batzdorf

Virtuoso said:


> SSD 5.5



Oy.

I can't keep up with the abbreviations, and I've been working with these toys since the beginning. Can anyone here?

What is SSD FFS?


----------



## Dewdman42

I'm guessing Steven Slate Drums 5


----------



## Virtuoso

Dewdman42 said:


> I'm guessing Steven Slate Drums 5


Yes, as distinct from SSStD 5.5 which is Steven Slate Studio Drums. 

And STD 5 which is chlamydia.


----------



## Nick Batzdorf

AHM said:


> I can't see Omnisphere and Stylus RMX in the automation track menu



Workaround: you can still use the built-in MIDI Learn feature to automate them, in fact that's how I've always automated synths anyway.


----------



## jcrosby

Tatu said:


> Anyone have a hack to revert back to previous version? I'm on a relatively new system and not too stressed about anything, so no timemachine backups etc to recover from.


Not that I know of. Maybe you could call Apple, ask for the Pro Apps department, and see if they can get you an older version?

Lie a little if necessary  Explain the issue and tell them something like you have a deadline coming up and you can't deliver on time if you can't roll back to 10.4.8. If all else fails ask for a Sr. Care advisor say the same thing, if they can't grease the wheel ask to file a 'complaint'. (I filed one yesterday when my machine failed to update to Mojave on the first attempt...)


----------



## redlester

jcrosby said:


> Also confirmed



Also also confirmed, for Omnisphere. 

On the plus side though, I can now use the Roland Cloud TR808/909 with the Logic step sequencer which is great. I know these plugins have a step sequencer within them but it's not the same as sequencing directly in the DAW, hence I rarely used them before.


----------



## redlester

Nick Batzdorf said:


> Workaround: you can still use the built-in MIDI Learn feature to automate them, in fact that's how I've always automated synths anyway.



You mean record automation via a MIDI controller? Doesn't work for me I just tried it. I can assign an Omnisphere control to a knob on my controller and hear the effect, but it's not recorded as automation in Logic.


----------



## ism

redlester said:


> Absolutely love the new Drum Machine Designer. Basically this is Logic's version of an Ableton Drum Rack, and looks to be just as powerful as you can edit and add effects to individual sounds.



I think this whole release is the "copy Ableton as much as we can get away with" release.

Which is not a bad thing at all. Except that I'd have preferred a "Copy Cubase expression maps" release.


----------



## AHM

AHM said:


> Hi,
> nobody here with an Omnisphere problem? I can't see Omnisphere and Stylus RMX in the automation track menu.


Just got an email from spectrasonics. they‘ll fix it with the next update. hope soon.


----------



## jeffc

Nick Batzdorf said:


> Okay, here's the solution to the TS issue. Apparently it was an intentional change.
> 
> You have to use the + in either the TS lane when showing Global Tracks or in the TS List Editor.
> 
> You just can't do it in the transport window anymore.



Hey Nick. Thanks so much for pointing that out - I'll have to reinstall the new version and try it out. It's so strange - I've done it like that for about 18 years, so to fix something that wasn't broken is annoying. But, psyched to be able to try out the rest of the cool new features. J


----------



## ism

Or a "copy [or acquire] staffpad as much as possible" release.


----------



## Ashermusic

I just used Autosampler on an Omnisphere patch and it is amazing how close the sound of the Sampler instrument it produces is.

Look out Kontakt libraries, here I come


----------



## Nick Batzdorf

redlester said:


> You mean record automation via a MIDI controller? Doesn't work for me I just tried it. I can assign an Omnisphere control to a knob on my controller and hear the effect, but it's not recorded as automation in Logic.



Please try the following steps I took:

- Right-click on an Omnisphere parameter and select MIDI CC Learn.

- Wiggle a MIDI CC, whether it's the mod wheel or something else.

- Record something while wiggling that CC, or just wiggle the CC without recording anything else.

Play it back.

If it doesn't work, you must have played better than I did.


----------



## Nick Batzdorf

Oh. I still have the original Omnisphere, so maybe that's the difference.

But I doubt it.


----------



## Chris Rickwood

Ashermusic said:


> I just used Autosampler on an Omnisphere patch and it is amazing how close the sound of the Sampler instrument it produces is.
> 
> Look out Kontakt libraries, here I come



yes I started converting some EW RA instruments today. The patches sounded pretty much identical.


----------



## jcrosby

You can drag a MIDI file of a sliced loop to Logic's time line by right clicking in the waveform and selecting "copy midi pattern".


----------



## Alex Fraser

redlester said:


> Absolutely love the new Drum Machine Designer. Basically this is Logic's version of an Ableton Drum Rack, and looks to be just as powerful as you can edit and add effects to individual sounds.
> 
> @Alex Fraser as with the Expansions, I can see me making kits for this using samples from, amongst other things, Battery kits, some of which I love but rarely use because its such a PITA to sequence it just from a piano roll.
> 
> Am going to have hours of fun with this. I need another lockdown to get to grips with it, I wish they'd released it two months ago!
> 
> One slight annoyance is that a year or so ago I bought MainStage purely to get the Auto Sampler. Which is now included in Logic. Doh!


For sure.
The old DMD always felt "off" to me, but ditching Ultrabeat for Quick Sampler/Drum Synth makes all the difference. I spent a couple of hours today rigging up a workflow with it. The drag "hotspots" in the arrange window are absolute gold. You can flex edit audio in the arrange window, then instantly make a "Quick Sampler" instance with all your edits in place. Most impressive.

Conceptually, the "live loops" are taking me a little while to work out. I've been using linear sequencers for 25 years and old habits and expectations are getting in the way. I'll get there..


----------



## Wunderhorn

Ashermusic said:


> Look out Kontakt libraries, here I come



Kind of makes you wish this new sampler would be made available not only as AU but for other plugin formats as well for universal use as a general Kontakt alternative.
I feel this potentially could be a better alternative than all these sample library manufacturers cooking their own proprietary player soups that all come with their own pandora's box of individual bugs and quirks...


----------



## jcrosby

Alex Fraser said:


> For sure.
> The old DMD always felt "off" to me, but ditching Ultrabeat for Quick Sampler/Drum Synth makes all the difference. I spent a couple of hours today rigging up a workflow with it. The drag "hotspots" in the arrange window are absolute gold. You can flex edit audio in the arrange window, then instantly make a "Quick Sampler" instance with all your edits in place. Most impressive.
> 
> Conceptually, the "live loops" are taking me a little while to work out. I've been using linear sequencers for 25 years and old habits and expectations are getting in the way. I'll get there..


If you haven't watched any workflow videos on this yet this is a great one that explains why I've always found Live's session view useful... You can experiment with arrangement ideas in real time as if they're blocks, then _perform_ any number of versions to Logic's linear timeline. You can also have both running at the same time, the same way you're able to in Live... Basically you can scrap ideas quickly, and audition alternate parts in real time without having to rearrange your timeline sequence..

And like bitwig you can move clips between both views by dragging without disrupting the arrangement. I find it strips away creative barriers as you can essentially capture ideas on the fly without having to approach a piece of music locked to linear time.


----------



## IFM

David Kudell said:


> Still no folders within folders, dang it!


You can already do this. I made a post about it some time ago. it’s not as straight forward but it is possible.


----------



## David Kudell

IFM said:


> You can already do this. I made a post about it some time ago. it’s not as straight forward but it is possible.


Yes I appreciate that - I did use this workaround for a while but there are some weird glitches with this sometimes (such as folders getting suddenly moved if you move them to a certain spot) , so I ended up not doing it this way.


----------



## Brian99

Before updating I was able to play several notes at the same time and hold it with the sustain pedal pressed and then when I switched to another track the notes would continue to play. Now when I do the same thing the notes stop playing as soon as I switch to a new track. Is there a setting in 10.5 that will allow me to do this like before?


----------



## josephspirits

redlester said:


> Ironically I had just submitted a feature request yesterday, before I knew this had come out. But my request is not included, so hopefully they will file it for future. When customising I/O Bus names I'd like to have the choice to save it on a By Project basis rather than just globally. At the moment it can only be done globally.
> 
> Also - why in gods name do they still not have white, black and shades of grey in the track colour option palette? This one really bugs me. When I work in Ableton my drums & percussion are always white, and things like a sidechain kick track or anything else not to be included in the actual project audio are in black. I can't do that in Logic.



Completely agree about missing the black, white and grey.


----------



## Land of Missing Parts

josephspirits said:


> Completely agree about missing the black, white and grey.


Another vote for black, white, and greys. I think Logic had black and white in version 9, then it disappeared with version 10.


----------



## charlieclouser

Holy.... wow. The new Sampler. After nearly 20 years and tens of thousands of EXS-24 Instruments created (many done "the hard way"), and keeping whole spare computers running older versions of MacOS so I can run the discontinued Redmatica KeyMap software..... all I can say is *THANK YOU LOGIC TEAM.*

(... and curse you all for not involving me in the development and testing of the update.)

It looks like the new Sampler has got all of my most-used features from KeyMap, complete with the same nomenclature and naming of the ReMap and AutoMap commands. You can drag-n-drop a batch of samples to "Zone Per File" and it will build a map, then do it again inside the same Instrument and it will build another map with the second batch of samples assigned to a new Group. So if you want separate velocity ranges by Groups, that's how ya do it - round-robins can be done that way too. So far it looks like a home run.

The only thing I've noticed that's different, and that I do NOT like, is that the old "crossfade" parameter, which used to be a front-panel, playback-only parameter located at the lower-left of the upper half of the old EXS-24 UI, has now become a per-Zone or per-Group parameter. This means that you can no longer do what I've done so often in the past: Build an instrument as though it were going to be a velocity-switched instrument, and at some later point decide you want it to be a mod-wheel-crossfade instrument, and just change the Mod Matrix slot #1 routing from "Velocity>Sample Select" over to "Mod Wheel>Sample Select" and then adjust the crossfade to suit - which would NOT change the underlying Mapping or any of the Zone or Group parameters.

It appears that now, although you *can* change the Mod Matrix routing from "Velocity>Sample Select" over to "Mod Wheel>Sample Select" as before, and this remains a non-destructive edit, when you edit the CROSSFADE parameter (which is now a per-Zone or per-Group parameter) it IS a destructive edit and is saved within the map. Not a huge huge huge deal, but....

Still, it's a small trade-off to make in return for the inclusion of all the ReMap and AutoMap features. I'm building Instruments faster than ever before, and loving it. Bye bye, Redmatica - it's been emotional.

So far I can go back and forth between Logic v10.4.8 and v10.5 with no problem - both live next to each other in my Applications folder, the same key commands and user-defined plugin folders are present in both, and neither one seems to throw a hairball when each is reading from the same preferences file. 

Using v10.5 to load a Project that was created in v10.4.8 with EXS-24 instances seamlessly replaces every instance with Sampler and everything loads and sounds as expected - all 768 of them!

Saving a song from 10.5, even with some edits made to the new parameters within Sampler, and then loading it into v10.4.8 does work (!!!) although Logic throws a tersely-worded warning. But somehow EXS does not explode when it sees an Instrument created in 10.5 using Sampler, even with the new parameters enabled and values entered. Apparently this has been the case for a while - earlier versions of Logic will accommodate values in EXS parameter fields from later versions, fields that simply did not exist in the earlier version, and it will just ignore them and play the Instrument the best it can. MAJOR thank you to the Logic team for this one.


----------



## Virtuoso

More issues - if you are using Toontrack EZ Drummer or Superior Drummer on the main 'Drums' page, the UI gets very laggy both in the plugins and the main Logic interface.

I had a weird issue earlier where the play control stopped working and started to silently rewind the track whenever it was pressed (either the keyboard shortcut or on-screen button).

I'm hoping a 10.5.1 update comes out soon!


----------



## jonathanwright

Ashermusic said:


> I just used Autosampler on an Omnisphere patch and it is amazing how close the sound of the Sampler instrument it produces is.
> 
> Look out Kontakt libraries, here I come



It would be fascinating to know the difference in resource usage between the Kontakt and Sampler versions of the same instrument.


----------



## jcrosby

Just saw this from NI for people experiencing issues..


*Apple recently released an update to Logic Pro X – Logic Pro X 10.15.

If you’re using MASSIVE X, CRUSH PACK, MOD PACK, REPLIKA or REPLIKA XT, you might encounter some issues or crashes after updating. 

We’re already working on a fix, which we’ll share with you as soon as we can. Check our https://orders.native-instruments.com/go/12/3WW6H64W-3WUJ6RSE-3WUKWPGH-O7HL8Y.html?uuh=bc3c701dcf2160face354e5e752d85e9&utm_medium=email&utm_source=scm&utm_campaign=Logic+Pro+10.5+Update+Info+Sendout (support area) for the latest.

We’ll keep you updated. 

Best wishes, *
_*Native*_


----------



## Richard Wilkinson

jcrosby said:


> You can drag a MIDI file of a sliced loop to Logic's time line by right clicking in the waveform and selecting "copy midi pattern".


You can also just drag and drop from the lower section of the slice view to do this with one click. 😎


----------



## Richard Wilkinson

Also someone sent something late last night for the collaborative aspect of the album I'm working on - a scale of guitar harmonics. Just to test how it would sound sampled, I dragged the whole, unedited 40 second WAV into sampler and it detected all the separate note slices and mapped it perfectly. Pretty blown away by that.


----------



## greentuga

IFM said:


> You can already do this. I made a post about it some time ago. it’s not as straight forward but it is possible.



Folder inside folder or folder with stack inside folder?


----------



## Alex Fraser

It’s great we’re all enjoying the new sampler plugin, because on past form, Apple won’t change it for the next 20 years. 😃


----------



## Salorom

I’m loving the update so far. Still missing multiple CC lanes in the piano roll (I don’t get why the devs simply _won’t_ give us the option), but most of the new additions have been really well implemented, in my opinion.

I suspect a lot of code rewrite has happened under the hood, too. App file size went from 2+ to 1.5gb—massive shrinkage!


----------



## jonathanwright

Alex Fraser said:


> It’s great we’re all enjoying the new sampler plugin, ‘cause on past form, Apple won’t change it for the next 20 years. 😃



It's bloody marvellous! I just converted a Kontakt percussion instrument that I loved the sound of, but could never use because it sent the CPU into the red.

It took about ten minutes and works perfectly. Detected all the velocity and everything. Superb.


----------



## Jon W

ptram said:


> That would kill me. But there is still hope. The web site at the moment says 10.2 (Sierra) is still supported.
> 
> Paolo


Yeah, I'm still on Low Sierra too.


----------



## apollinaire

One seemingly simple feature that i'm loving is the ability to switch Sample engines with your patch intact for further modifying in a different engine. Started a patch in Quick Sampler then opened both Sampler and Alchemy and the patch "transferred" over perfectly. Its pretty cool how they're all integrated.


----------



## davidson

I just had logic crash and restart my mac (trashcan, mojave). I'm hoping my apollo twin was to blame as there was an available software update that I hadn't installed, but it's a bit worrying.


----------



## Kent

charlieclouser said:


> Using v10.5 to load a Project that was created in v10.4.8 with EXS-24 instances seamlessly replaces every instance with Sampler and everything loads and sounds as expected - all 768 of them!



How is the CPU hit compared to "classic" EXS24 in that order of magnitude of instances?


----------



## apollinaire

apollinaire said:


> One seemingly simple feature that i'm loving is the ability to switch Sample engines with your patch intact for further modifying in a different engine. Started a patch in Quick Sampler then opened both Sampler and Alchemy and the patch "transferred" over perfectly. Its pretty cool how they're all integrated.



hmmm.... just tried switching to Alchemy and it doesn't "transfer" over. I must have had a patch loaded from a saved Sampler patch. But Quick Sampler and Sampler seem to work well together.


----------



## N.Caffrey

does anybody know where I could find like a manual/guide for the new sampler? (disclaimer: I knew nothing about the previous version). The new one is quite intuitive, but I'd like to have a deeper knowledge.


----------



## khollister

Received an email this morning from Relab - all products fixed with new download links! That was fast.


----------



## Alex Fraser

N.Caffrey said:


> does anybody know where I could find like a manual/guide for the new sampler? (disclaimer: I knew nothing about the previous version). The new one is quite intuitive, but I'd like to have a deeper knowledge.


Apple Books Mac app. Go to the "Book Store" and search for Logic. The official docs are all there, and there's a separate one for instruments.








‎Logic Pro Instruments


‎Computing & Internet · 2022



books.apple.com


----------



## N.Caffrey

Alex Fraser said:


> Apple Books Mac app. Go to the "Book Store" and search for Logic. The official docs are all there, and there's a separate one for instruments.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ‎Logic Pro Instruments
> 
> 
> ‎Computing & Internet · 2022
> 
> 
> 
> books.apple.com


Thank you


----------



## samphony

Alex Fraser said:


> For sure.
> The old DMD always felt "off" to me, but ditching Ultrabeat for Quick Sampler/Drum Synth makes all the difference. I spent a couple of hours today rigging up a workflow with it. The drag "hotspots" in the arrange window are absolute gold. You can flex edit audio in the arrange window, then instantly make a "Quick Sampler" instance with all your edits in place. Most impressive.
> 
> Conceptually, the "live loops" are taking me a little while to work out. I've been using linear sequencers for 25 years and old habits and expectations are getting in the way. I'll get there..


You can also host any 3rd party VI in a DMD cell. As well as re-sample drum cells.


----------



## JamesIV

Wunderhorn said:


> Kind of makes you wish this new sampler would be made available not only as AU but for other plugin formats as well for universal use as a general Kontakt alternative.
> I feel this potentially could be a better alternative than all these sample library manufacturers cooking their own proprietary player soups that all come with their own pandora's box of individual bugs and quirks...


Can the new sampler do legato transitions? If so, this would be amazing! I’d love to sample some of my singer friends and have the ability to do legato phrasing


----------



## babylonwaves

Alex Fraser said:


> Apple Books Mac app. Go to the "Book Store" and search for Logic. The official docs are all there, and there's a separate one for instruments.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ‎Logic Pro Instruments
> 
> 
> ‎Computing & Internet · 2022
> 
> 
> 
> books.apple.com


here's another option:



https://support.apple.com/guide/logicpro/welcome



both online guides and pdf versions.


----------



## jcrosby

Richard Wilkinson said:


> You can also just drag and drop from the lower section of the slice view to do this with one click. 😎


Yeah, figured it out in the wrong order!  Pretty great to see this natively in Logic.


----------



## charlieclouser

JamesIV said:


> Can the new sampler do legato transitions? If so, this would be amazing! I’d love to sample some of my singer friends and have the ability to do legato phrasing



Nah, no fancy stuff like that. The new Sampler is basically EXS mark III, with dual serial/parallel filters, new filter types taken from Alchemy, increased ADSR and LFO from 2 to 4, and re-worked mapping editors with drag-n-drop sample auto-mapping taken from the old Redmatica KeyMap software (and AutoSampler built-in). So not a huge huge change but more like quality of life additions.

edit - Oh, and "Follow Tempo" !!!! This uses Logic's Flex Time engine to allow samples to remain at a constant length as the keyboard changes pitch, and/or allow rhythmic loops to stay in sync with the Project tempo.


----------



## jcrosby

Land of Missing Parts said:


> Another vote for black, white, and greys. I think Logic had black and white in version 9, then it disappeared with version 10.


Yeah, always missed them removing these from Logic 9. I used black for impacts and subs in every session until they pulled them :/ I'm actually going to send this in as a feature request now


----------



## jcrosby

greentuga said:


> Folder inside folder or folder with stack inside folder?


No summing stacks inside summing stacks is also something that drives me nuts. Just made a feature request for this as well...









Product Feedback


We would love to hear your comments about any of our hardware and software products. Send us your thoughts.



www.apple.com




(Select "feature request" from the dropdown)


----------



## whinecellar

Still looks like Logic can't send MIDI clock to just *one* port of the old Emagic Unitor 8mkII interfaces (I have 2 of them daisy chained). Even when you select a single port, it sends to all. Drives me nuts as several of my hardware synths have arpeggiators that auto-trigger every time they see incoming clock. Wish there were a way around this?!


----------



## Ashermusic

whinecellar said:


> Still looks like Logic can't send MIDI clock to just *one* port of the old Emagic Unitor 8mkII interfaces (I have 2 of them daisy chained). Even when you select a single port, it sends to all. Drives me nuts as several of my hardware synths have arpeggiators that auto-trigger every time they see incoming clock. Wish there were a way around this?!



Jim, how long do you expect them to try to support hardware that if memory serves me they discontinued even _before_ Apple even bought Emagic in 2002? That's 18 years ago.

Time to move on IMHO.


----------



## dgburns

Ashermusic said:


> Jim, how long do you expect them to try to support hardware that if memory serves me they discontinued even _before_ Apple even bought Emagic in 2002? That's 18 years ago.
> 
> Time to move on IMHO.



Happens on my Motu midi express too. It’s a software thing as much as anything. 
And yet they were able to let us send MTC on any midi port? (scratches head and looks at Jay with an Inpector Clouseau eye)


----------



## Ashermusic

dgburns said:


> Happens on my Motu midi express too. It’s a software thing as much as anything.
> And yet they were able to let us send MTC on any midi port? (scratches head and looks at Jay with an Inpector Clouseau eye)



I have no idea, honestly. When I got rid of my tone modules and got a USB keyboard I sold my MOTU MIDI XPress XT and have not given any thought to it. My guess is that the developers aren’t thinking much about it either, but I could be wrong about that.


----------



## Nick Batzdorf

There's no need to get rid of your Unitor 8 (or my AMT 8), whether it's 18 ears old or not! Just pick up a $20 MIDI interface and add it to your setup.


----------



## JamesIV

charlieclouser said:


> Nah, no fancy stuff like that. The new Sampler is basically EXS mark III, with dual serial/parallel filters, new filter types taken from Alchemy, increased ADSR and LFO from 2 to 4, and re-worked mapping editors with drag-n-drop sample auto-mapping taken from the old Redmatica KeyMap software (and AutoSampler built-in). So not a huge huge change but more like quality of life additions.
> 
> edit - Oh, and "Follow Tempo" !!!! This uses Logic's Flex Time engine to allow samples to remain at a constant length as the keyboard changes pitch, and/or allow rhythmic loops to stay in sync with the Project tempo.


Thanks for your detailed response, Charlie! Follow Tempo looks like a wonderful addition!


----------



## whinecellar

Ashermusic said:


> Jim, how long do you expect them to try to support hardware that if memory serves me they discontinued even _before_ Apple even bought Emagic in 2002? That's 18 years ago.
> 
> Time to move on IMHO.



Ha! Jay, I can always count on you  I don't expect them to write a new driver for the Unitor 8 - but this is on the software side within Logic and applies to any multi-port interface, not just the old Unitor line. Logic is still capable of addressing separate MIDI outputs - I would think that core functionality isn't going away anytime soon...


----------



## Ashermusic

whinecellar said:


> Ha! Jay, I can always count on you  I don't expect them to write a new driver for the Unitor 8 - but this is on the software side within Logic and applies to any multi-port interface, not just the old Unitor line. Logic is still capable of addressing separate MIDI outputs - I would think that core functionality isn't going away anytime soon...


 
OK I get that, not unreasonable. I just see the word “Unitor” and I think at a gut level, really?


----------



## whinecellar

Ashermusic said:


> OK I get that, not unreasonable. I just see the word “Unitor” and I think at a gut level, really?



Yep. They're one of the few pro-quality 8-port interfaces ever made - I have 2 of them for 16 ports, a room full of hardware synths, and I don't want to buy all new interface(s) if I don't have to. That day may come when these finally stop working, but much to my delight, they're still rock solid!


----------



## Ashermusic

whinecellar said:


> Yep. They're one of the few pro-quality 8-port interfaces ever made, and I have a room full of hardware synths - I don't want to buy all new interface(s) if I don't have to. That day may come when these finally stop working, but much to my delight, they're still rock solid!



Atraboy Jim, keep on rocking.


----------



## dflood

Ashermusic said:


> It's not a secret that Apple pretty much gives people Logic so that they will buy Macs.


I’ll put my hand up for that. Logic is the reason I switched to Macs 12 years ago. Happy so far!


----------



## IFM

greentuga said:


> Folder inside folder or folder with stack inside folder?







__





Nested Folders in LPX Workaround


I found a way to create nested folder stacks in LPX. Here is a video. You will need to view full screen to see what I am doing (4k monitor capture). Steps: 1- Create a Folder stack 2- Create a Summing Stack inside the folder stack or place one inside the folder stack (I did this) 3- Create a...




vi-control.net


----------



## paulmatthew

jcrosby said:


> Just saw this from NI for people experiencing issues..
> 
> 
> *Apple recently released an update to Logic Pro X – Logic Pro X 10.15.
> 
> If you’re using MASSIVE X, CRUSH PACK, MOD PACK, REPLIKA or REPLIKA XT, you might encounter some issues or crashes after updating.
> 
> We’re already working on a fix, which we’ll share with you as soon as we can. Check our https://orders.native-instruments.com/go/12/3WW6H64W-3WUJ6RSE-3WUKWPGH-O7HL8Y.html?uuh=bc3c701dcf2160face354e5e752d85e9&utm_medium=email&utm_source=scm&utm_campaign=Logic+Pro+10.5+Update+Info+Sendout (support area) for the latest.
> 
> We’ll keep you updated.
> 
> Best wishes, *
> _*Native*_


Kush Audio sent out a similar email. It seems to be mostly an issue with plugins in Catalina running Logic 10.5


----------



## jcrosby

paulmatthew said:


> Kush Audio sent out a similar email. It seems to be mostly an issue with plugins in Catalina running Logic 10.5


It is. but there a bunch of plugins affected in Mojave by 10.5. A bunch of instruments don't display automation parameters.

So far the following instruments don't show up in the automation menu.
_*Omnisphere, Stylus RMX, Trillian, Sine player, Syntronik, Modo Bass, TAL-Uno-LX 2*._

I'm sure there are others, these are the ones that I'm able to verify.


----------



## babylonwaves

jcrosby said:


> It is. but there a bunch of plugins affected in Mojave by 10.5. A a bunch of instruments don't display automation parameters.
> 
> So far the following instruments don't show up in the automation menu.
> _*Omnisphere, Stylus RMX, Trillian, Sine player, Syntronik, Modo Bass, TAL-Uno-LX 2*._
> 
> I'm sure there are others, these are the ones that I'm able to verify.


Sine doesn't seem to show automation parameters in Logic 10.4.8 with macOS 10.14.6 either - I'm not sure if it belongs in this list.


----------



## jcrosby

babylonwaves said:


> Sine doesn't seem to show automation parameters in Logic 10.4.8 with macOS 10.14.6 either - I'm not sure if it belongs in this list.


Thanks, wasn't aware of this since I'm just automating CCs in Sine... Still a concern with the others most of the though. Either way I've reported it to Apple with links to screenshots. Best.


----------



## Tatu

charlieclouser said:


> Holy.... wow. The new Sampler. After nearly 20 years and tens of thousands of EXS-24 Instruments created (many done "the hard way"), and keeping whole spare computers running older versions of MacOS so I can run the discontinued Redmatica KeyMap software..... all I can say is *THANK YOU LOGIC TEAM.*


Despite my own issues with 10.5 I feel somewhat good, that Charlie - being _quite_ the power user of EXS-24 - got through it with a happy face!

@NoamL after using 10.5 without your script for a couple of productive hours, the problem reappeared out of nowhere and I'd say CSS script is not to blame here.

Very Special thanks to @wolf for making my day! 
These days we often forget what this forum is all about and today you reminded me about it.

-Tatu


----------



## Richard Wilkinson

There is a bit of an issue I'm having - I've seen at least one other person mention it - where the playhead 'jams'. After some time in a project, pressing play will play the project for about 5ms, then it stops. 
Recording still works fine, but play won't work until Logic is restarted. Bit annoying, but that's what I get for a day 0 update I suppose...


----------



## babylonwaves

jcrosby said:


> Thanks, wasn't aware of this since I'm just automating CCs in Sine... Still a concern with the others most of the though. Either way I've reported it to Apple with links to screenshots. Best.


you know, by now I'm not even sure anymore if what I've said is correct. There are no parameters you can automate in 10.4.8 on my system but maybe that's something that has changed with installing 10.5. Maybe that has changed this aspect of 10.4.8 as well. I simply don't know - I prefer CCs myself.


----------



## Alex Fraser

Richard Wilkinson said:


> There is a bit of an issue I'm having - I've seen at least one other person mention it - where the playhead 'jams'. After some time in a project, pressing play will play the project for about 5ms, then it stops.
> Recording still works fine, but play won't work until Logic is restarted. Bit annoying, but that's what I get for a day 0 update I suppose...


I've run into a similar issue - the playhead simply stops. Reloading the screen set fixes it. Or if you're using the consolidated window, hit "1".


----------



## Virtuoso

Yes - had something similar here too. After I saved a project, the playhead actually started moving very slowly backwards when I hit 'play'. Had to reload to get it working again.


----------



## IFM

charlieclouser said:


> Holy.... wow. The new Sampler. After nearly 20 years and tens of thousands of EXS-24 Instruments created (many done "the hard way"), and keeping whole spare computers running older versions of MacOS so I can run the discontinued Redmatica KeyMap software..... all I can say is *THANK YOU LOGIC TEAM.*



So much this! I think the last time I did my own sampling outside of archiving some synth sounds with Autosampler on Mainstage is with an old Ensoniq EPS (still have the rack). Now I want to grab a mic and recorder and start going nuts again.


----------



## jbuhler

Richard Wilkinson said:


> There is a bit of an issue I'm having - I've seen at least one other person mention it - where the playhead 'jams'. After some time in a project, pressing play will play the project for about 5ms, then it stops.
> Recording still works fine, but play won't work until Logic is restarted. Bit annoying, but that's what I get for a day 0 update I suppose...


Yes, I’m encountering this bug every couple of hours. Still haven’t figured out what triggers it. The last time it just stopped playing in the middle when I was auditioning a passage. The playhead goes back to cycle start if you hit play but doesn’t advance. The only remedy at this point is a Logic restart.


----------



## Tatu

jbuhler said:


> Yes, I’m encountering this bug every couple of hours. Still haven’t figured out what triggers it. The last time it just stopped playing in the middle when I was auditioning a passage. The playhead goes back to cycle start if you hit play but doesn’t advance. The only remedy at this point is a Logic restart.


Keeps happening on my system as well. iMac Pro/Catalina


----------



## antcarrier

Richard Wilkinson said:


> There is a bit of an issue I'm having - I've seen at least one other person mention it - where the playhead 'jams'. After some time in a project, pressing play will play the project for about 5ms, then it stops.
> Recording still works fine, but play won't work until Logic is restarted. Bit annoying, but that's what I get for a day 0 update I suppose...



I'm getting this too. It is making it near impossible to continue work on my current project...
If anyone here hasn't updated yet... don't!


----------



## Richard Wilkinson

Make sure you're all submitting bug reports! Hopefully the more people send this issue through the quicker it will get sorted.


----------



## antcarrier

Alex Fraser said:


> I've run into a similar issue - the playhead simply stops. Reloading the screen set fixes it. Or if you're using the consolidated window, hit "1".



Reloading a screen set does not work here. I have to quit/reopen logic, then I can work for about 2 minutes before it happens again.


----------



## paulmatthew

jcrosby said:


> It is. but there a bunch of plugins affected in Mojave by 10.5. A bunch of instruments don't display automation parameters.
> 
> So far the following instruments don't show up in the automation menu.
> _*Omnisphere, Stylus RMX, Trillian, Sine player, Syntronik, Modo Bass, TAL-Uno-LX 2*._
> 
> I'm sure there are others, these are the ones that I'm able to verify.


Automation parameters didn't work in Omnisphere on Logic 10.4.8 either on Mojave. Easy fix though. In this instance , I want to control the filter cutoff on Layer A . Right click on the filter cutoff knob and select enable host automation. If you want to control other parameters via automation , repeat steps for each one. It's not ideal but it works. This is a reference page that I just found on Spectrasonics sitehttps://support.spectrasonics.net/manual/Omnisphere/concepts/automation/page01.html


----------



## Alex Fraser

antcarrier said:


> Reloading a screen set does not work here. I have to quit/reopen logic, then I can work for about 2 minutes before it happens again.


Strange. Must be a different issue. Mine happens maybe twice a day so far. Catalina, fwiw.


----------



## Virtuoso

Could someone please test Toontrack EZ Drummer 2 and/or Superior Drummer 3 in Logic 10.5/Catalina?

On my system, running either of those plugins grinds the UI to a halt in Logic when the main drum page in EZD/SD is open. The meters update at ~3fps and the menus feel very laggy. The problem immediately goes away if I switch to another page in EZD/SD or close the plugin.

I sent a support note to Toontrack and their response was to 'try a different color profile on the monitor'. It only started happening after the Logic 10.5 release, so I doubt that it has anything to do with the color profile! 

To replicate the issue, just drag some MIDI from EZD/SD onto an instrument track, switch the EZD/SD page back to the main view with the drum kit and hit play.


----------



## whinecellar

For you guys experiencing the playback bug - how many of you are on Catalina? Seems like most of the issues people are having are tied to that common denominator... just wondering. Has anyone on Mojave seen this bug? I've been working long days on big sessions since updating to 10.5 and I haven't had so much as a hiccup yet - I'm on Mojave 10.14.6.


----------



## antcarrier

I'm on Mojave.


----------



## jbuhler

whinecellar said:


> For you guys experiencing the playback bug - how many of you are on Catalina? Seems like most of the issues people are having are tied to that common denominator... just wondering. Has anyone on Mojave seen this bug? I've been working long days on big sessions since updating to 10.5 and I haven't had so much as a hiccup yet - I'm on Mojave 10.14.6.


I'm on Mojave 10.14.6 and am having the playback problem, though very intermittently, roughly every couple of hours.


----------



## whinecellar

jbuhler said:


> I'm on Mojave 10.14.6 and am having the playback problem, though very intermittently, roughly every couple of hours.


Interesting... love to know what's causing it! I've been running some pretty heavy sessions with a handful of 3rd party stuff - Kontakt, Play, lots of audio plugins. Haven't tried any Spectrasonics stuff yet...


----------



## Will Wilson

jbuhler said:


> I'm on Mojave 10.14.6 and am having the playback problem, though very intermittently, roughly every couple of hours.



Me too on a pretty large session after a couple of hours it locks up. Hitting play will make a sound and move the playhead backwards? I have to quit and restart.

I'm also on 10.14.6


----------



## jbuhler

whinecellar said:


> Interesting... love to know what's causing it! I've been running some pretty heavy sessions with a handful of 3rd party stuff - Kontakt, Play, lots of audio plugins. Haven't tried any Spectrasonics stuff yet...


The session I've been working on has about 120 tracks, most Kontakt, a few Sine (JXL, MA1) and SF Player (HZS). No effects aside from a reverb aux, so pretty straightforward.


----------



## Wunderhorn

I am curious if those who have the playback issues on Mojave did install that latest "security update". Something tells me that some Catalina problems were introduced into Mojave by installing this update.


----------



## jbuhler

Wunderhorn said:


> I am curious if those who have the playback issues on Mojave did install that latest "security update". Something tells me that some Catalina problems were introduced into Mojave by installing this update.


Yes, I have the latest security update installed.


----------



## Richard Wilkinson

I'm on whatever the most up-to-date OS version is. Fairly chunky session - 100ish tracks, mix of kontakt, Spitfire player, various synths and live stuff etc


----------



## jcrosby

paulmatthew said:


> Automation parameters didn't work in Omnisphere on Logic 10.4.8 either on Mojave. Easy fix though. In this instance , I want to control the filter cutoff on Layer A . Right click on the filter cutoff knob and select enable host automation. If you want to control other parameters via automation , repeat steps for each one. It's not ideal but it works. This is a reference page that I just found on Spectrasonics sitehttps://support.spectrasonics.net/manual/Omnisphere/concepts/automation/page01.html



_Enable Host Automation_ has always been the Omnisphere workflow. The issue is that Omnisphere doesn't show up as an automation _device_.

Omnisphere automation parameters show up for me in 10.4.8 on Mojave (see below). If you compare the screenshots you'll see Omnisphere is listed in in the automation menu in 10.4.8, but not in 10.5. And you can also see that its smart controls are unavailable.


*Logic 10.4.8:*







*Logic 10.5:*







Spectrasonics confirmed this is a bug for me this afternoon, and are working on a fix but do not have a time frame. This is from their email to me:

_"Thank you for reaching out! I'd be happy to assist you. 

We are aware of the issues related to automation in the new Logic 10.5 update and will be fixing them in the next Spectrasonics update. The release date for the next Spectrasonics update is not yet determined.

We plan to have the update ready as soon as possible, and thank you for your patience while we resolve this matter."_


----------



## paulmatthew

jcrosby said:


> _Enable Host Automation_ has always been the Omnisphere workflow. The issue is that Omnisphere doesn't show up as an automation _device_.
> 
> Omnisphere automation parameters show up for me in 10.4.8 on Mojave (see below). If you compare the screenshots you'll see Omnisphere is listed in in the automation menu in 10.4.8, but not in 10.5. And you can also see that its smart controls are unavailable.
> 
> 
> *Logic 10.4.8:*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Logic 10.5:*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spectrasonics confirmed this is a bug for me this afternoon, and are working on a fix but do not have a time frame. This is from their email to me:
> 
> _"Thank you for reaching out! I'd be happy to assist you.
> 
> We are aware of the issues related to automation in the new Logic 10.5 update and will be fixing them in the next Spectrasonics update. The release date for the next Spectrasonics update is not yet determined.
> 
> We plan to have the update ready as soon as possible, and thank you for your patience while we resolve this matter."_


I see what you mean now and that's a real bummer. Hopefully Spectrasonics will fix it soon. I'm holding off on the update for a while as I'm in the middle of some projects at the moment. I have Ableton too, so I'm content to keep using both as i have for awhile.


----------



## prodigalson

Anyone experiencing an issue where after a period of time Logic just stops playing when you hit play? It tries to play for a split second but just stops and the playhead stays in position. Very strange and makes 10.5 unusable here. 

Im on Catalina too so...I should be good...


----------



## jbuhler

prodigalson said:


> Anyone experiencing an issue where after a period of time Logic just stops playing when you hit play? It tries to play for a split second but just stops and the playhead stays in position. Very strange and makes 10.5 unusable here.
> 
> Im on Catalina too so...I should be good...


Yes, this is reported several times in the thread. I've experienced it, but only on an intermittent basis, every couple of hours. It is affecting both Catalina and Mojave users.


----------



## prodigalson

jbuhler said:


> Yes, this is reported several times in the thread. I've experienced it, but only on an intermittent basis, every couple of hours. It is affecting both Catalina and Mojave users.



Thanks, sorry for making one repeat, I dont have time to read the whole thread.


----------



## Virtuoso

I expect we'll see an update next week. That play bug is pretty fundamental - I'm surprised it got missed!


----------



## jbuhler

prodigalson said:


> Thanks, sorry for making one repeat, I dont have time to read the whole thread.


No worry. Just reporting that lots of folks are having the issue.


----------



## jcrosby

prodigalson said:


> Anyone experiencing an issue where after a period of time Logic just stops playing when you hit play? It tries to play for a split second but just stops and the playhead stays in position. Very strange and makes 10.5 unusable here.
> 
> Im on Catalina too so...I should be good...


I've been working on 60 track mix for the past 5 hours, didn't run into this. that said there's some other weirdness I discovered. My reverb and delay tails would continue to play after the track ends. Not an aux tail that rings out when you hit stop, but something from the sends getting caught in a memory buffer. The delay didn't sound the same as when you'd hit start/stop, it's like it was ghost data..

I just printed a 1st draft and the tail shows up in the bounce and adds over a minute of extra "ghost" reverb/delay that fades into a whole bunch of silence. Very weird! Definitely some strange bugs so far no doubt...

(And yes I've checked everything... This isn't a case of a feedback knob being turned up. This is a peculiar bug.)


----------



## jonnybutter

on Mojave and I haven't had the playback bug at all. I guess there's always a first time, but hasn't happened yet.


----------



## jonnybutter

jcrosby said:


> I've been working on 60 track mix for the past 5 hours, didn't run into this. that said there's some other weirdness I discovered. My reverb and delay tails would continue to play after the track ends. Not an aux tail that rings out when you hit stop, but something from the sends getting caught in a memory buffer. The delay didn't sound the same as when you'd hit start/stop, it's like it was ghost data..
> 
> I just printed a 1st draft and the tail shows up in the bounce and adds over a minute of extra "ghost" reverb/delay that fades into a whole bunch of silence. Very weird! Definitely some strange bugs so far no doubt...
> 
> (And yes I've checked everything... This isn't a case of a feedback knob being turned up. This is a peculiar bug.)



I've had that before, on different versions of LPX and mac OSes. Once in a while type of thing. Not happening now.


----------



## doughudson

With Logic 10.5 I'm having playback problems with BBCSO, and my orchestral templates have been crashing consistently. I used time machine to move back to Logic 10.4.8


----------



## prodigalson

Virtuoso said:


> I expect we'll see an update next week. That play bug is pretty fundamental - I'm surprised it got missed!



Hope so, Ive reverted back to 10.4.8 in the meantime. Which is annoying because there are two very fundamental bugs that have been affecting me for several versions now: 

1) when the system is left idle for even a small period of time, the playhead stops responding to transport controls.

2) if a session is saved with the movie window open (but not in a separate desktop) on reopening the interface wont redraw if the movie window is moved. Just a giant black hole where the movie window was. The only solution is to Hide the movie window, save and restart. 

Both these bugs drive me absolutely insane and I've reported them and theyve been issues for me for several versions now. They fixed them in 10.5...yay! ....except now 10.5 won't even play. 

Back to 10.4.8 and the infuriating, silly graphical bugs.


----------



## Ashermusic

prodigalson said:


> Hope so, Ive reverted back to 10.4.8 in the meantime. Which is annoying because there are two very fundamental bugs that have been affecting me for several versions now:
> 
> 1) when the system is left idle for even a small period of time, the playhead stops responding to transport controls.
> 
> 2) if a session is saved with the movie window open (but not in a separate desktop) on reopening the interface wont redraw if the movie window is moved. Just a giant black hole where the movie window was. The only solution is to Hide the movie window, save and restart.
> 
> Both these bugs drive me absolutely insane and I've reported them and theyve been issues for me for several versions now. They fixed them in 10.5...yay! ....except now 10.5 won't even play.
> 
> Back to 10.4.8
> 
> 1. I have not noticed this, but then I use key commands, not clicking on the transport buttons.
> 
> 2. I cannot reproduce this in 10.5. Is your screenset locked when you save and quit?


----------



## redlester

I'm on Mojave and have not had the playback problem. Yet!


----------



## Ashermusic

Isn't Omnisphere supposedly not working multi-output in 10.5? Well it is _here_, both multi-timbral and multi-output.


----------



## prodigalson

@Ashermusic

1) When I said "transport controls" I definitely meant via keyboard commands, not clicking on the buttons. lol. When this bug is happening, Logic will play, record, rewind as normal, even clicking in the arrange view timeline will correctly set the start point but the playhead will stay where it is. I've mentioned this on here before and couldnt adequately get any confirmation from anyone else and I did report the bug and even talked to Apple but they couldnt help either. Nevertheless I do know it was a bug with Logic because I very clearly noted its absence in 10.5 and on returning to 10.4.8 it persists.

2) The graphical issue with the interface not redrawing when moving the movie window was a bug on 10.4.8, not 10.5. As I mentioned, it is corrected in 10.5 because I was experiencing that behavior in a specific project very obviously in 10.4.8 and it is absent 10.5. And no, not using locked screensets however, the issue is not with the movie window not moving but simply that the Logic UI doesn't redraw when the movie window is hidden. The movie window does hide but in it's place is just a big black square.


----------



## Ashermusic

Well I didn’t have that in 10.4.8 either but glad 10.5 fixed it for you.


----------



## Nick Batzdorf

prodigalson said:


> Nevertheless I do know it was a bug with Logic because I very clearly noted its absence in 10.5 and on returning to 10.4.8 it persists.



Unfortunately it's not always that simple!

I had a bug for years, spanning many versions of Logic, that turned out to be one corrupted screenset in my template.


----------



## ScarletJerry

Coolest new Logic feature is the new seemingly endless collection of Apple loops combined with the simple sampler. You can get lost in this workflow for days!

Scarlet Jerry


----------



## Cinebient

But way too much bugs or not working things which were there before. I love the new tools but i think i roll back and wait for 10.5.1 at least.
So beside that i cannot sustain a track switch to another without that the sustain stops it is even worse that i cannot hear more than one stack track at a time. If i turn on R as usual i just still hear one stack track. I have to enable R in all sub-tracks, which was not needed before and so i cannot hear and record the midi of more than one stack track. This is another big bummer for me so far.


----------



## jbuhler

prodigalson said:


> 1) When I said "transport controls" I definitely meant via keyboard commands, not clicking on the buttons. lol. When this bug is happening, Logic will play, record, rewind as normal, even clicking in the arrange view timeline will correctly set the start point but the playhead will stay where it is. I've mentioned this on here before and couldnt adequately get any confirmation from anyone else and I did report the bug and even talked to Apple but they couldnt help either. Nevertheless I do know it was a bug with Logic because I very clearly noted its absence in 10.5 and on returning to 10.4.8 it persists.


I had that issue very intermittently with 10.4.8. I haven't yet encountered it with 10.5. But I do have the playhead stuck in place and won't play without restart in 10.5. Fortunately so far that only strikes me every couple of hours.


----------



## Brian99

Cinebient said:


> So beside that i cannot sustain a track switch to another without that the sustain stops ...



I mentioned this as well previously in this thread. I hope this gets fixed in an update soon!


----------



## Cinebient

bzyboy said:


> I mentioned this as well previously in this thread. I hope this gets fixed in an update soon!



This is a major bummer for me and now that i also cannot hear more than one stacked track at the same time it is of no use for me. The did something totally wrong with the stacked track. I hope this get solved soon since 10.5 is not usable for my workflow this way. I also hoped they would allow more layers. Like Bitwig f.e. Here Logic is maybe the least advanced DAW so far sadly.


----------



## prodigalson

Ashermusic said:


> Well I didn’t have that in 10.4.8 either but glad 10.5 fixed it for you.



Me too...now if only I didn't trade those bugs for a bug that literally causes to Logic to not play at all.


----------



## prodigalson

jbuhler said:


> I had that issue very intermittently with 10.4.8. I haven't yet encountered it with 10.5. But I do have the playhead stuck in place and won't play without restart in 10.5. Fortunately so far that only strikes me every couple of hours.



If only. It happens here within 10 mins of opening Logic without fail. Reported to Apple and I'm glad its more than me experiencing it (as opposed to my 10.4 woes), hopefully that means they'll fix it ASAP


----------



## jbuhler

prodigalson said:


> If only. It happens here within 10 mins of opening Logic without fail. Reported to Apple and I'm glad its more than me experiencing it (as opposed to my 10.4 woes), hopefully that means they'll fix it ASAP


I also reported it.


----------



## Quantum Leap

I’m really happy they are updating Logic. HOWEVER. I have the new Mac Pro and I guess it was set to auto update. So Logic updated and my template is behaving badly. Kontakt is not happy and loaded the wrong sounds. Spaces 2 was hanging up the loading of the template. Lots of crashes and weirdness. I’m sure this will get sorted in the next 2 months. I just wish it hadn’t defaulted to auto update.


----------



## jcrosby

jonnybutter said:


> I've had that before, on different versions of LPX and mac OSes. Once in a while type of thing. Not happening now.


Tracked it down to Valhalla Delay. Replika didn't even on the same aux so it's got to be a bug in VH Delay. (Not sure which version I'm running atm..)


----------



## Cinebient

Sorry, i ´m a dumb and got my back up screwed. So i cannot roll back officially. 
Is there another way to go back to a previous Logic without having to roll back everything, including my OS?


----------



## Rtomproductions

I got hit with the surprise! auto update as well, and this thing blows. I can't really use the language I want to use on this forum to express how I currently feel.

Playhead will get stuck within a few minutes of opening projects and I have to reload, which takes about 15 minutes with my template. I freaking hate you Apple. You're literally costing me hundreds of dollars in lost productivity right now.


----------



## el-bo

NM


----------



## el-bo




----------



## Ashermusic

I taught a three hour Logic class with 10.5 yesterday without incident. I can however verity that I can only hear one armed Summing Stack at a time.


----------



## Rtomproductions

Odd...so, strangely, I've never had to revert to a previous version of Logic in my 7 years of doing this; is it as simple as just dragging the new Logic application into the trash and dragging the old one out from a time machine backup into the application folder?


----------



## whinecellar

Man I’m dying to know what the common denominator is with some of these bugs - I haven’t seen any of them in hard daily use since 10.5 dropped... lots of Sampler, Kontakt, & Play instruments, UA, 2C B2, Acon Verberate, and other plugins running in Mojave 10.14.6. Have you all tried trashing your prefs and creating new ones? I do that after any update. Not saying that’s what it is - just worth a shot.

I think my favorite new feature might be a handful of new key commands I’ve begged for for 27 years... dedicated quantize values at the top of the list... and beyond that, some major speed improvements overall. Knock on wood, it’s been a killer update here!


----------



## Rtomproductions

whinecellar said:


> Man I’m dying to know what the common denominator is with some of these bugs - I haven’t seen any of them in hard daily use since 10.5 dropped... lots of Sampler, Kontakt, & Play instruments, UA, 2C B2, Acon Verberate, and other plugins running in Mojave 10.14.6. Have you all tried trashing your prefs and creating new ones? I do that after any update. Not saying that’s what it is - just worth a shot.
> 
> I think my favorite new feature might be a handful of new key commands I’ve begged for for 27 years... dedicated quantize values at the top of the list... and beyond that, some major speed improvements overall. Knock on wood, it’s been a killer update here!



I've honestly never seen anything like it. I've been updating (mostly) bug free for years. This release is atrocious. I should note that it also rendered all multi-timbral instances of PLAY unable to load.

It seems like my Slate Digital plugins weren't playing nicely with Logic, but even when I disabled them I would still get the error--just not as quickly. Same thing with my Waves plugins.

I also tried deleting my old preferences and was still having issues. I just went back to the old version and everything seems to be ok now.


----------



## Ashermusic

Rtomproductions said:


> I've honestly never seen anything like it. I've been updating (mostly) bug free for years. This release is atrocious. I should note that it also rendered all multi-timbral instances of PLAY unable to load.
> 
> It seems like my Slate Digital plugins weren't playing nicely with Logic, but even when I disabled them I would still get the error--just not as quickly. Same thing with my Waves plugins.
> 
> I also tried deleting my old preferences and was still having issues. I just went back to the old version and everything seems to be ok now.




Play, Kontakt, and Omnisphere are _all_ working multi-timbrally here.





EDIT: Ok, if when I create Play I tell it to be multi-timbral 3 parts e.g., no it doesn't work, But if I create it with just one, set to all, then change the MIDI channel to 1, and press the key command for New Track with Next MIDI Channel twicel, it does.


----------



## Rtomproductions

Ashermusic said:


> Play, Kontakt, and Omnisphere are _all_ working multi-timbrally here.



Well good for you I guess? I'm not really sure what you're trying to say here.

Also, for anyone who is having trouble with multi-timbral instruments, check the preferences for that particular instrument. When I deleted my PLAY preferences in the Library-->Preferences folder (com.eastwest.play.plist), it restored normal behavior.


----------



## Ashermusic

Rtomproductions said:


> Well good for you I guess? I'm not really sure what you're trying to say here.



I'm not trying to say anything, just reporting what I am seeing.


----------



## jbuhler

Ashermusic said:


> I'm not trying to say anything, just reporting what I am seeing.


I'm with Jay, here. It's good to hear from those who are not having issues as well as those who are to get some sense as to the ubiquity of a bug. To me one of the most peculiar things about the bug with playback is that it seems to be manifesting so differently. Jay hasn't encountered it at all. I encounter it only occasionally. Others encounter it so much that it makes 10.5 unusable.

I am working on two projects right now. One started about five months ago, and that one has generated the occasional issue with playback. The other I started after updating to 10.5. That one hasn't yet had the issue. But I haven't worked as much on that new project. It's also much smaller, so still too many variables to say anything definitive.


----------



## Alex Fraser

I’m pretty sure a roll back is only a time machine visit away. If there are any old preferences you need to fetch, same method. 

Also worth pointing out that auto app updates can be turned off. They’re optional before we all go “Evil Apple.”


----------



## babylonwaves

Quantum Leap said:


> I’m really happy they are updating Logic. HOWEVER. I have the new Mac Pro and I guess it was set to auto update. So Logic updated and my template is behaving badly. Kontakt is not happy and loaded the wrong sounds. Spaces 2 was hanging up the loading of the template. Lots of crashes and weirdness. I’m sure this will get sorted in the next 2 months. I just wish it hadn’t defaulted to auto update.


you should take a good look at your setup. this doesn't sound like something that requires a simple bug fix. otherwise others would chime in and say the same. which kontakt version are you using?


----------



## babylonwaves

whinecellar said:


> Man I’m dying to know what the common denominator is with some of these bugs - I haven’t seen any of them in hard daily use since 10.5 dropped


i don't have those playback issues either. one thing i _can_ see is that some plug-ins do make the screen redraw really slowly. U-He Hive is a good example. when I open it, things like the spectrum analyser in Channel EQ become really slow. My gut feeling is that apple used a newer version of some SDK and some plug-ins need to be updated for compatibility.


----------



## Cinebient

Ashermusic said:


> I taught a three hour Logic class with 10.5 yesterday without incident. I can however verity that I can only hear one armed Summing Stack at a time.



Yes, this is my biggest minus so far with it. Maybe also the reason the sustain is broken too if you switch to other tracks. It seems Logic likes now to focus only on one summing track at a time, at least for live inout but it still works when you enable all sub-tracks but this is not how it should be. 
Lets hope its indeed just a bug and not a new feature


----------



## Cinebient

Oh and i must say i absolutely love the new ways of sampling everything from everywhere with a really low cpu usage. Tools like Serato sample might have some more features and maybe even the better algos but damn do i love the quick sampler. The time stretch works great but it is still so low on cpu.
Then great to not have to use Mainstage for the autosampler anymore. 
Togther with Alchemy Logic is a real sampling dream now.


----------



## Nick Batzdorf

Cinebient said:


> Sorry, i ´m a dumb and got my back up screwed. So i cannot roll back officially.
> Is there another way to go back to a previous Logic without having to roll back everything, including my OS?



All you have to do is copy the actual program into your Applications folder. You can run either one then.

I got the old one back from my Time Machine backup. (A couple of my screensets came up blank in the new v. and I needed to see the old ones to create them again.)


----------



## dflood

Alex Fraser said:


> I’m pretty sure a roll back is only a time machine visit away. If there are any old preferences you need to fetch, same method.
> 
> Also worth pointing out that auto app updates can be turned off. They’re optional before we all go “Evil Apple.”


If auto update is now ‘on‘ by default with new Macs, that’s a seriously bad idea


----------



## Alex Fraser

dflood said:


> If auto update is now ‘on‘ by default with new Macs, that’s a seriously bad idea


Yeah, for work critical machines, I agree. But it's probably a good thing for the majority of Mac owners, else nothing would ever get updated!

Morning update: I've had to go through a load of older projects with heavy ESX24 use to track out audio files. No glitches, perfect conversions. Happy so far.


----------



## jcrosby

dflood said:


> If auto update is now ‘on‘ by default with new Macs, that’s a seriously bad idea


Seriously? That's a deal breaker for me. Multple Apple updates have broken various audio functionality on my MacBook. If this is Apple'e new policy that makes me concerned.


----------



## Alex Fraser

jcrosby said:


> Seriously? That's a deal breaker for me. Multple Apple updates have broken various audio functionality on my MacBook. If this is Apple'e new policy that makes me concerned.


Why a "deal breaker" - it's always been optional. 





Keep your Mac up to date


Check for macOS updates, security updates, and updates to the built-in apps on your Mac.



support.apple.com


----------



## jbuhler

I downloaded the additional content for the update last night and right afterward had some very peculiar bugs appear. I have no idea if they are related. The first thing that happened is that Logic spontaneously reloaded all the instruments twice. Second, a bunch of the names in tracks were lost (becoming <unknown>) or overwritten with other track names. Finally, all the tracks were filled with empty loop regions where the didn’t already have regions. I restored to backup and everything seems to be working as it was now.


----------



## Ashermusic

I will say this very directly because I am cranky. I can't understand how _anyone_ would not already have backed up 10.4.8 before Logic was auto updated or they updated it. No sympathy from me, not a drop.


----------



## Dewdman42

The problem I seem to be having with 10.5 is that now logicpro keeps taking my usb midi controller offline. Not only in logicpro but it takes it offline from the entire mac. Midi monitor stops seeing it too. I then have to unplug the midi controller and plug it back in for logicpro and everything else to receive midi from it again. I know logicpro is causing it because if I don’t have logicpro running it doesn’t happen. Furthermore, if I have logicpro running I can replicate The problem by deleting and creating an instrument track; makes my controller go dead in the water globally across entire Mac.

Ik Multimedia iRig Keys Pro 2 in case that matters. This was not happening before the 10.5 update.


----------



## Heinigoldstein

Ashermusic said:


> I will say this very directly because I am cranky. I can't understand how _anyone_ would not already have backed up 10.4.8 before Logic was auto updated or they updated it. No sympathy from me, not a drop.


Oh come on, don‘t be so merciless. Didn‘t you ever do anything that was ridicules and unbelievably stupid ? I did a lot of those things I‘m afraid....oh wait, I‘ll better do a backup of 10.4.8 before I go on !


----------



## Ashermusic

Heinigoldstein said:


> Oh come on, don‘t be so merciless. Didn‘t you ever do anything that was ridicules and unbelievably stupid ? I did a lot of those things I‘m afraid....oh wait, I‘ll better do a backup of 10.4.8 before I go on !




I did, I still do. But I pay the price, and I don't whine about it, just resolve not to make the same mistake again.


----------



## KallumS

Ashermusic said:


> I will say this very directly because I am cranky. I can't understand how _anyone_ would not already have backed up 10.4.8 before Logic was auto updated or they updated it. No sympathy from me, not a drop.



Ok, but that's not very helpful.


----------



## Ashermusic

KallumS said:


> Ok, but that's not very helpful.



Perhaps but I only help those who aren’t paying me when they don’t shoot themselves in the foot.


----------



## Vik

Ashermusic said:


> I can't understand how _anyone_ would not already have backed up 10.4.8 before Logic was auto updated or they updated it. No sympathy from me, not a drop.


If/since that's the only procedure that makes sense, it should be part of the automatic updating procedure.


----------



## Ashermusic

Vik said:


> If/since that's the only procedure that makes sense, it should be part of the automatic updating procedure.



Which is why Apple gave us Time Machine to do so automatically. All you need is an extra hard drive and 5 minutes to set it up.


----------



## marius_dm

Cool update. Too bad simply opening Logic on my 2018 16gb i7 MBP causes it to nearly go up in flames. Or is it just me? Reaper seems way more efficient in that way (sorry, not trying to derail the thread with DAW wars). Anyone else having the same experience?


----------



## jcrosby

Alex Fraser said:


> Why a "deal breaker" - it's always been optional.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Keep your Mac up to date
> 
> 
> Check for macOS updates, security updates, and updates to the built-in apps on your Mac.
> 
> 
> 
> support.apple.com


I got the impression from the post you replied to that they've disabled this in Catalina. Did I misinterpret that?

*EDIT*: I just updated to Mojave for this update. It looks like the App store resets itself to auto-update. (Which I've always kept disabled, so my preferences were undoubtedly reset.) Disabling this should prevent Logic from auto-updating.


----------



## jcrosby

marius_dm said:


> Cool update. Too bad simply opening Logic on my 2018 16gb i7 MBP causes it to nearly go up in flames. Or is it just me? Reaper seems way more efficient in that way (sorry, not trying to derail the thread with DAW wars). Anyone else having the same experience?


Running a 2018 MBP, Logic runs lean and mean. Always has for me...


----------



## marius_dm

jcrosby said:


> Running a 2018 MBP, Logic runs lean and mean. Always has for me...



Are you using the laptop like a desktop though (cooling pad, external monitor/keyboard/mouse)? I really have an issue with touching hot laptops. I know the whole case of a MacBook is a heat sink, that’s why every time I think I want to go mobile I end up paying lots of money on expensive laptops that end up being used to pay bills and look up stuff lol. How do you guys deal with that? (This seems unrelated to this thread, sorry)


----------



## seclusion3

I always just drag the older Logic to an external drive, even though I have a backup not connected. 99% I never see the updates, I read online, seem to take a while to show up here in CR (also if it ever did, it doesn’t install updates of any kind unless I click ok). Delete Logic from applications, then it DL's the latest from the Store.


----------



## jcrosby

marius_dm said:


> Are you using the laptop like a desktop though (cooling pad, external monitor/keyboard/mouse)? I really have an issue with touching hot laptops. I know the whole case of a MacBook is a heat sink, that’s why every time I think I want to go mobile I end up paying lots of money on expensive laptops that end up being used to pay bills and look up stuff lol. How do you guys deal with that? (This seems unrelated to this thread, sorry)



No cooling pad. Never had one, probably never will. Do I use it on a desk? Hell yeah I do. I'm in my 40s, composing music hunched up on a sofa or recliner is a highway to bad-back town. The point of me having a laptop reaches back to the days of yore, when we used to be able to leave the house. 

I do use one of these to angle it on my desk though. If you're prone to couch-composing it's probably a useful solution...









WorkEZ Professional adjustable aluminum laptop stand lap desk for bed riser


A universal ergonomic laptop stand that makes computing more comfortable everywhere. This adjustable height and tilt desktop laptop riser positions screens at eye level and reduces screen glare. The tilting aluminum panel cools laptops. It slips over your lap as a comfortable laptop lap desk for...




www.uncagedergonomics.com


----------



## Alex Fraser

marius_dm said:


> Cool update. Too bad simply opening Logic on my 2018 16gb i7 MBP causes it to nearly go up in flames. Or is it just me? Reaper seems way more efficient in that way (sorry, not trying to derail the thread with DAW wars). Anyone else having the same experience?


Perhaps your notebook is spotlighting the new files and doing housekeeping? Happens with mine, always ramps the fan


----------



## marius_dm

Alex Fraser said:


> Perhaps your notebook is spotlighting the new files and doing housekeeping? Happens with mine, always ramps the fan



I was thinking the same but I upgraded a couple days ago. I’m sure it’s just the nature of putting a power hungry i7 cpu in such a small enclosure (not even Apple can beat physics). Even with smallish Logic projects the laptop gets really hot to the touch and the fan starts making a huge racket which then makes me paranoid that it’s going to get damaged. Which I know it won’t happen since there are throttling mechanisms, but still. I either have a dud or I’m overthinking something totally normal.


----------



## Land of Missing Parts

For what it's worth, I've been using 10.5 for a couple days (OS 10.14.6) and haven't noticed any issues. I'm not doing anything too demanding in my sessions, mostly just 20-50 instances of Kontakt.


----------



## prodigalson

Ashermusic said:


> I will say this very directly because I am cranky. I can't understand how _anyone_ would not already have backed up 10.4.8 before Logic was auto updated or they updated it. No sympathy from me, not a drop.



What if someone didn't know that their OS was set to auto-update (because its a new default) so wouldn't have known of the suddenly timely need to back up to 10.4.8 in the first place? No sympathy from you either? Not even a drop?


----------



## prodigalson

Ashermusic said:


> Perhaps but I only help those who aren’t paying me when they don’t shoot themselves in the foot.



Nice. Unfortunately for us, It seems your incessant and useless "well IVE never had that issue" posts are free too then.


----------



## Ashermusic

prodigalson said:


> What if someone didn't know that their OS was set to auto-update (because its a new default) so wouldn't have known of the suddenly timely need to back up to 10.4.8 in the first place? No sympathy from you either? Not even a drop?




You don't get it. If you do valuable work on a computer and you are not backing up DAILY you are negligent.

You are given the tools to have it done FOR you so you don't even have to think about it. Why WOULDN'T you?


----------



## Alex Fraser

To be fair, Jay has a point here. Sometimes we have to accept it's on us.
Whilst I have my old man rant hat on, some more VIC examples:

Q: "_My third party plugins are broken!"_
A: You installed a new DAW version even your plugin makers haven't seen yet.

_Q: "The French Horns don't go up to FFF like I need."_
A: You didn't watch the walkthroughs before dropping $500.

_Q: "Ever since installing, I'm getting performance issues and crashes every hour. Apple have failed."_
A: You're running a Hackintosh with 600 third party plugins installed.

_Q: "The new plugin update isn't supported on my hardware. This is disgraceful."_
A: You're running a 10 year old Mac which was on Apple's "obsolete" list even before you modded it.

I could go on, but I need to find my walking stick. Maybe those pesky kids next door have stolen it..


----------



## NYC Composer

Alex Fraser said:


> I could go on, but I need to find my walking stick. Maybe those pesky kids next door have stolen it..


Did they at least get off your god damn lawn?


----------



## gpax

I echo Alex.

Moreover, Jay is not responsible for pastoral or hand-holding care. Mac studio basics 101 is knowing how the tools work - and where preferences reside. Mac OS updates most certainly will impact workflows; backups should be like breathing.

The Logic Pro X update mentions - very first - that users should consider a backup, first. This is in print not just for this substantial release, but with every incremental update. Obviously this presumes users have configured their system preferences to not download updates, automatically.

If anyone setting up a brand new Mac in their studio isn’t first going through each system preference right from the start... I don’t know what to say. 

Maybe there is a sticky in the making here: _If your Mac is not giving you routine notifications about available updates, you are not in control._ It also means you have been getting OS and security updates, Safari updates, and third-party updates for things purchased through the App Store, all unaware.

It is invariable that there will be performance and compatibility issues for some, with each Logic update and release. Anticipating this should be a mindset, so when things do go perfectly, even better for the cause. The full list of features and specific fixes is released concurrent with each update, and can be read in advance. So, when in doubt, wait a week to see what gets reported and posted. 

While there is empathy to be offered, it is also true that more than a few users are informed of all of the above. Sympathy for a personal mutiny should not be expected: the sympathies being offered are the diplomatic and kind (or not so kind) gestures of those describing how to get a prior version installed in the interim, as well as informing others how to not make these mistakes.


----------



## Heinigoldstein

Ashermusic said:


> You don't get it. If you do valuable work on a computer and you are not backing up DAILY you are negligent.
> 
> You are given the tools to have it done FOR you so you don't even have to think about it. Why WOULDN'T you?


Of course Jay is right, a bit merciless and cranky, but still right. And I do understand his merciless too, if people are complaining very fast instead of taking the responsibility for their own mistakes. But, who should throw the first stone......So maybe its time to calm down a bit, learn from the mistakes one does and next time everyone who is following this thread has backups.....or what ever it needs.


----------



## KallumS

My point was that Jay's comments didn't need to be said. They added nothing to the discussion and came across as incendiary and narcisstic.

People are having issues that could potentially affect their income (through lost hours) and he came in saying "No sympathy from me, not a drop." Who asked? What was the point?


----------



## prodigalson

Ashermusic said:


> You don't get it. If you do valuable work on a computer and you are not backing up DAILY you are negligent.
> 
> You are given the tools to have it done FOR you so you don't even have to think about it. Why WOULDN'T you?



I do get it, and thankfully, I know to back up. I easily reverted to 10.4.8 and got on with my life. My gripe is with the condescension, mercilessness and complete lack of empathy or understanding.

oh well, sorry I guess I’m just being cranky. 🤷‍♂️


----------



## David Kudell

Anyone know if you revert back will projects saved in 10.5 open in 10.4.8?


----------



## Nick Batzdorf

Alex Fraser said:


> A: You're running a 10 year old Mac which was on Apple's "obsolete" list even before you modded it



I'm running an 11-year-old one that's fully supported (leaving aside that I had to put in an $100 video card).


----------



## Nick Batzdorf

gpax said:


> The Logic Pro X update mentions - very first - that users should consider a backup, first. This is in print not just for this substantial release, but with every incremental update. Obviously this presumes users have configured their system preferences to not download updates, automatically.



Jay is usually wrong about everything, but in this case... well, they do put it in the instructions very clearly: back the frick up before you update.

So while I sympathize with anyone's computer woes, good parents teach their kids to back up their computers.

I'm actually 3/4 serious about that - I yelled at my daughter quite a few times about that when she was growing up!



David Kudell said:


> Anyone know if you revert back will projects saved in 10.5 open in 10.4.8?



They will.

Or I should say the two or three I have experience with do.


----------



## NYC Composer

I had a boot drive die AND a backup of the same drive die. I had other backups in dribs and drabs, I managed to kludge something together over weeks, but it was no fun AT ALL and I ending up losing some things.

So now I have at least two backups that are checked periodically and I yell at people who are not doing redundant backup, because being yelled at by me is NOTHING compared to losing precious data and I care about my fellow artists.


----------



## Dewdman42

One thing I have learned through this Covid crisis is that a very large percentage of human beings are risk takers. Especially if taking a risk is an alternative to some form of diligence or hard work. People tend to take the path of least resistance...even when there is some risk involved. Some people can tolerate risk more than others. Some people are more intelligent then others, and less intelligent people may not even be aware of the actual risks, or unable to understand them enough to believe it...so they go with the risk instead. This is human nature.

I agree, anything important should be backed up thrice. My macs are backed up both by TimeMachine as well as nightly Carbon Copy Cloner. And as it turns out, I have used both backups more than once to recover a particular file that I accidentally, through my own idiocy, ruined or removed. How often have I needed this? Not often, and yes it was a lot of time spent setting it up, and truthfully I have setup and re-setup my backup system numerous times over the years as I changed my mind about it..resulting in lots of spent time on it. But for the few seconds it took to recover that lost thing once or twice...I guess it was worth it. 

Or... take your chances...and no crying when you lose something.


----------



## Dewdman42

ps - I still also halfway agree with some comments...Apple should not have automatic updates turned on by default. (shrug). Oh well.. that is the Apple universe.


----------



## Vik

Nick Batzdorf said:


> they do put it in the instructions very clearly: back the frick up before you update.


I still don't get why - since one shouldn't update an app without making a backup of that app first – Apple doesn't bake that into their update procedure (maybe with a warning or "Do you want to keep a copy of the current version (recommended!)? Yes/No"). They know that we all, at times, ignore or forget stuff we shouldn't ignore or forget.


----------



## Nick Batzdorf

Vik said:


> I still don't get why - since one shouldn't update an app without making a backup of that app first – Apple doesn't bake that into their update procedure (maybe with a warning or "Do you want to keep a copy of the current version (recommended!)? Yes/No"). They know that we all, at times, ignore or forget stuff we shouldn't ignore or forget.



Not a bad idea.

In the meantime, everyone who hasn't updated yet should select the Logic program and hit Command-D to make a duplicate copy. It'll be named "copy of lasdflasdljasdf."


----------



## Dewdman42

I think especially where auto-update is concerned, and especially since that is the default...then yes I agree...Apple should be backing up whatever it is overwriting with an automatic update. especially something as big as automatically updating LogicPro! In my view that should not ever auto-update. Perhaps core OS files, security updates, etc..could auto update. but to also auto-update applications such as LogicPro or any other application...that is poor form IMHO, it should not be doing that...and if it does...it should make a backup.

I do not think App Store should be automatically backing up anything we choose to update manually. That would result in a lot of needless backup files most of the time. But there is also the situation that Apple doesn't make it possible to go back to a previous version of any app at any time. Once you update through the App Store, you're stuck with it, unless you had it backed up. So really, what I'm saying is...


Apple should not ever auto-update applications, unless you specifically configured it that way inside the application itself.


If you manually update an application, then you should be prompted about whether you want to backup the previous version first. Most people will find that an annoyance most of the time though. So this is a debatable point about whether App store should do that or just leave it up to users to back up their apps before manually updating them.


Apple should absolutely provide a way to get a previous version of the app restored back in case there is any problem with the new version. By now, most people know to make a backup of LogicPro before updating it, but why do we even have to do that? Because we know that if we don't we'll be SOL without a way back if there are any bugs. Shock!! what bugs?


----------



## Alex Fraser

Vik said:


> I still don't get why - since one shouldn't update an app without making a backup of that app first – Apple doesn't bake that into their update procedure (maybe with a warning or "Do you want to keep a copy of the current version (recommended!)? Yes/No"). They know that we all, at times, ignore or forget stuff we shouldn't ignore or forget.


Possibly because all this stuff isn’t designed around our needs. For most people, auto updates are helpful and don’t have the same built in risk - a browser doesn’t break in the same way as a DAW. Add to that, if updates were manual by default, in most case they’d never happen.


----------



## David Kudell

NYC Composer said:


> I had a boot drive die AND a backup of the same drive die. I had other backups in dribs and drabs, I managed to kludge something together over weeks, but it was no fun AT ALL and I ending up losing some things.
> 
> So now I have at least two backups that are checked periodically and I yell at people who are not doing redundant backup, because being yelled at by me is NOTHING compared to losing precious data and I care about my fellow artists.


Yes and it’s also a good idea to have a backup in the cloud, in case of theft or fire, etc.


----------



## NYC Composer

David Kudell said:


> Yes and it’s also a good idea to have a backup in the cloud, in case of theft or fire, etc.


It is, but for now I keep an off-site backup. I can’t imagine how long it would take to upload terabytes of project files.


----------



## Nick Batzdorf

NYC Composer said:


> It is, but for now I keep an off-site backup. I can’t imagine how long it would take to upload terabytes of project files.



Yeah, too expensive. I keep a back-up in my car and alternate it with another one.


----------



## Ashermusic

prodigalson said:


> I do get it, and thankfully, I know to back up. I easily reverted to 10.4.8 and got on with my life. My gripe is with the condescension, mercilessness and complete lack of empathy or understanding.
> 
> oh well, sorry I guess I’m just being cranky. 🤷‍♂️




You are right, I simply _don't_ understand someone not backing up. It's as strange to me as, again, someone not brushing their teeth. And to empathize you have to be able to relate, which I cannot.

If you tell me your computer or your audio interface died, I have _tons_ of empathy for you, because you couldn't prevent that. If you tell me someone in your family is ill, I have _tons_ of empathy for you, because you couldn't prevent that.

But no, not for self-inflicted wounds.


----------



## Ashermusic

NYC Composer said:


> I yell at people who are not doing redundant backup, because being yelled at by me is NOTHING compared to losing precious data and I care about my fellow artists.



Bingo.


----------



## prodigalson

Ashermusic said:


> You are right, I simply _don't_ understand someone not backing up. It's as strange to me as, again, someone not brushing their teeth. And to empathize you have to be able to relate, which I cannot.
> 
> If you tell me your computer or your audio interface died, I have _tons_ of empathy for you, because you couldn't prevent that. If you tell me someone in your family is ill, I have _tons_ of empathy for you, because you couldn't prevent that.
> 
> But no, not for self-inflicted wounds.



I see. So, because you can’t empathize because you just couldn’t possibly relate, that can only mean you’ve never EVER once in your life at ANY point lost work due to any action your own or due to a set of circumstances which less forgiving souls would decide you could have prevented. You’ve never forgotten to save, you’ve never updated something at a bad time, you’ve always seen 100% what you could prevent and what you couldn’t.

Lucky you. 

It is sad to me that you can only apparently only experience empathy for someone who is in a situation that was 100% out of their control. If it was something they should have KNOWN they could prevent then no sympathy for them!


----------



## Alex Fraser

If you haven’t already, do check out Christian Hensons new video on the Logic sampler. Some of those automations are great. 

10.5 continues to amaze. Love that quick sampler..


----------



## jcrosby

Dewdman42 said:


> Oh well.. that is the Apple universe.


Indeed.



Vik said:


> I still don't get why - since one shouldn't update an app without making a backup of that app first – Apple doesn't bake that into their update procedure (maybe with a warning or "Do you want to keep a copy of the current version (recommended!)? Yes/No"). They know that we all, at times, ignore or forget stuff we shouldn't ignore or forget.



Totally agree. I genuinely believe this is related to the _iosification_ of macos. In addition to adapting the look of ios, they've also adapted system changes for the worse - Apple Music instead of itunes, app store changes in 10.14 vs 10.13, (not to mention the app store model where updates overwrite any existing apps without backing up the current version), etc.

Unfortunately Logic is the only thing logical about Apple as of late.


----------



## jbuhler

jcrosby said:


> Indeed.
> 
> 
> 
> Totally agree. I genuinely believe this is related to the _iosification_ of macos. In addition to adapting the look of ios, they've also adapted system changes for the worse - Apple Music instead of itunes, app store changes in 10.14 vs 10.13, (not to mention the app store model where updates overwrite any existing apps without backing up the current version), etc.
> 
> Unfortunately Logic is the only thing logical about Apple as of late.


I can't say that I'll mourn the passing of iTunes at all, which has been badly broken for at least a decade. It's the one piece of software I'll happy to see disappear when I finally upgrade to Catalina.


----------



## jcrosby

jbuhler said:


> I can't say that I'll mourn the passing of iTunes at all, which has been badly broken for at least a decade. It's the one piece of software I'll happy to see disappear when I finally upgrade to Catalina.


I don't disagree. But assuming Apple music is just rehash of the ios version it's basically the same POS itunes already turned into. Basically I'm assuming it's still there but just has a new name, and even more ios-y than before.


----------



## Ashermusic

prodigalson said:


> I see. So, because you can’t empathize because you just couldn’t possibly relate, that can only mean you’ve never EVER once in your life at ANY point lost work due to any action your own or due to a set of circumstances which less forgiving souls would decide you could have prevented. You’ve never forgotten to save, you’ve never updated something at a bad time, you’ve always seen 100% what you could prevent and what you couldn’t.
> 
> Lucky you.
> 
> It is sad to me that you can only apparently only experience empathy for someone who is in a situation that was 100% out of their control. If it was something they should have KNOWN they could prevent then no sympathy for them!



I guess you missed it when I said that I have and continue to screw up _plenty_. But when I do, I don't go on a forum and say, "Company X, it's your job to make sure I _can't_ screw up, even when I don't follow your clearly stated instructions and common sense practices."

I take responsibility for it and say, "next time I will be smarter."

If you want to think I am mean for that, I can live with it.


----------



## Ashermusic

jbuhler said:


> I can't say that I'll mourn the passing of iTunes at all, which has been badly broken for at least a decade. It's the one piece of software I'll happy to see disappear when I finally upgrade to Catalina.



I agree, the Music app is a bit better, not great, but better.


----------



## Ashermusic

Dewdman42 said:


> One thing I have learned through this Covid crisis is that a very large percentage of human beings are risk takers. Especially if taking a risk is an alternative to some form of diligence or hard work. People tend to take the path of least resistance...even when there is some risk involved. Some people can tolerate risk more than others. Some people are more intelligent then others, and less intelligent people may not even be aware of the actual risks, or unable to understand them enough to believe it...so they go with the risk instead. This is human nature.
> 
> I agree, anything important should be backed up thrice. My macs are backed up both by TimeMachine as well as nightly Carbon Copy Cloner. And as it turns out, I have used both backups more than once to recover a particular file that I accidentally, through my own idiocy, ruined or removed. How often have I needed this? Not often, and yes it was a lot of time spent setting it up, and truthfully I have setup and re-setup my backup system numerous times over the years as I changed my mind about it..resulting in lots of spent time on it. But for the few seconds it took to recover that lost thing once or twice...I guess it was worth it.
> 
> Or... take your chances...and no crying when you lose something.



Spot on, Dewdman42.


----------



## tav.one

Just figured out that BackBlaze doesn't backup the applications folder.
10.5 is working fine for me so its ok but for future I'll setup Time Machine as well.


----------



## babylonwaves

is there a chance the few of you who're still discussion backups and all that could open a new thread? I have the feeling that 99% of the Logic 10.5 upgraders in here got the point already.

let's continue to discuss new features and bugs. discussing both will help to make logic better in the future.


----------



## NYC Composer

babylonwaves said:


> is there a chance the few of you who're still discussion backups and all that could open a new thread? I have the feeling that 99% of the Logic 10.5 upgraders in there got the point already.
> 
> let's continue to discuss new features and bugs. discussing both will help to make logic better in the future.


Well okay, if you promise to back up diligently, brush your teeth and get off my lawn.


----------



## korgscrew2000

Not sure if it's Logic or NI but NI Reflektor completely crashes logic to shut down.


----------



## Tatu

korgscrew2000 said:


> Not sure if it's Logic or NI but NI Reflektor completely crashes logic to shut down.


Could be NI.

They sent out an email last thursday regarding some of their products and issues with LPX 10.5, which included MASSIVE X, CRUSH PACK, MOD PACK, REPLIKA and REPLIKA XT.

Massive X was updated yesterday, so that should be good to go!


----------



## marius_dm

Yes, everyone should backup, but since Logic is supposed to be a professional tool, Apple should definitely offer an archive of past versions so that people can install whatever version they need. They treat it like an iOS app instead. But that’s just me and my opinion.


----------



## Vik

marius_dm said:


> Apple should definitely offer an archive of past versions so that people can install whatever version they need.


+1


----------



## jbuhler

Yesterday I encountered the frozen playhead bug more frequently. At one point I had to restart 4 times in the span of 15 minutes. A trigger still eludes me.


----------



## wolf

I uploaded my archive of LPX 10.4.8. anybody who needs it, PM me.


----------



## detritusdave

babylonwaves said:


> is there a chance the few of you who're still discussion backups and all that could open a new thread? I have the feeling that 99% of the Logic 10.5 upgraders in there got the point already.
> 
> let's continue to discuss new features and bugs. discussing both will help to make logic better in the future.


Agreed.... it's really annoying to see so much smug schadenfreude in here.... Yeah, we get it... you're awesome... well done etc...


----------



## TGV

wolf said:


> I uploaded my archive of LPX 10.4.8. anybody who needs it, PM me.


That will probably not work. The application gets signed, and that doesn't carry over.


----------



## Dewdman42

It will work fine


----------



## Nick Batzdorf

jcrosby said:


> Indeed.
> 
> 
> 
> Totally agree. I genuinely believe this is related to the _iosification_ of macos. In addition to adapting the look of ios, they've also adapted system changes for the worse - Apple Music instead of itunes, app store changes in 10.14 vs 10.13, (not to mention the app store model where updates overwrite any existing apps without backing up the current version), etc.
> 
> Unfortunately Logic is the only thing logical about Apple as of late.



iTunes is a bowl of rancid fongula, and a bowl of rancid arse fongula on iOS, but that's the exception. I find macOS really good, and Mojave is great. Apple does have a lot of very sharp user interface people working there.

Actually, iOS is also very good when you take a step back. It only took five years for smartphones to become like appendages for people all over the world because it's so good! I'm not sure what you see as iOSification - italicized to indicate it's a foreign language.


----------



## wolf

TGV said:


> That will probably not work. The application gets signed, and that doesn't carry over.


tried it with one person so far - worked.


----------



## tmhuud

I am absolutely AMAZED at the number of people who do not back up. I guess I sort of get it with amateurs but I’m talking PROFESSIONALS who don’t. I know a guy I work with a lot. He’s been in the cgi business for over 30 years and doesn’t backup at home! He lost EVERYTHING on a project he’s pitching to the majors. That’s right Steve . I just outed you on a public forum. You know where I live. . And I still don’t give a rats ass you won an Oscar. :D


----------



## NYC Composer

Ok, I’m starting a thread.


----------



## Vik

...and here’s a thread about Apple Music vs iTunes: https://vi-control.net/community/threads/itunes-vs-apple-music.93596/


----------



## jonathanwright

After a week of heavy use with no issues, the strange playhead bug cropped up today.

I can't think of any reason why.


----------



## TGV

wolf said:


> tried it with one person so far - worked.


Good. Out of curiosity: had that person bought Logic via the same app store (i.e., in the same country)?


----------



## jcrosby

Nick Batzdorf said:


> I'm not sure what you see as iOSification - italicized to indicate it's a foreign language.


The oversimplification of applications and operating system features based on an assumption that mac user and ios user are more or less synonymous. Not to mention apps originally developed for ios now being hardwired into macos.


----------



## Alex Fraser

NYC Composer said:


> Ok, I’m starting a thread.


I'm starting one too, on "Caring for your lawn and preventative measures to stop children trespassing on it."


----------



## Alex Fraser

One of the major 10.5 cherry-on-tops for me is that the long standing "bug" in the audio browser has been fixed. In previous versions, auditioning audio meant juggling that strange "preview audio" key command. It got boring quickly. 

The 10.5 browser now works lightening fast and audio is previewed just by moving down the list with the arrow keys. Much better. Couple this with the multitude of ways to quickly make sample instruments/kits and I'm a happy camper.

One cool thing: If you import audio into the arrange window, edit it with flex time and then create a sampler instrument, the flex edits you made are applied to the imported file. Great for tidying the timing of samples.

Another thing I've happily discovered (But may not be new to 10.5): If you create aliases to folders containing audio loops in the Finder and place them in the Audio Music Apps > Untagged Loops folder, those files will play back tempo synced in the file browser. 

10.5. 💪


----------



## NYC Composer

Alex Fraser said:


> I'm starting one too, on "Caring for your lawn and preventative measures to stop children trespassing on it."


Rug rats!!


----------



## jbuhler

jonathanwright said:


> After a week of heavy use with no issues, the strange playhead bug cropped up today.
> 
> I can't think of any reason why.


It’s now occurring so frequently in one project that I’ve reverted to 10.4.8 for work on that. I haven’t been able to discern a trigger. I’ve also only experienced it while working on that project. (But 90% of my time in Logic since the release of 10.5 has been on that project.)


----------



## Greg

Getting a very annoying delay when copy pasting midi regions in 10.5. Anyone else?


----------



## redlester

Is anyone having problems with Logic Remote? I tried it for the first time the day after 10.5 was released, and found it really useful. Then all of a sudden in the middle of working on something, it disconnected from the computer.

The problem started when using it wirelessly, but it won't connect now either wirelessly or with USB cable. Am using a 2019 iPad Air on the latest version of iPad OS.

Have been through all the steps on the Apple help page and no matter what I do it will not reconnect, and this is a week later.


----------



## AHM

jbuhler said:


> It’s now occurring so frequently in one project that I’ve reverted to 10.4.8 for work on that. I haven’t been able to discern a trigger. I’ve also only experienced it while working on that project. (But 90% of my time in Logic since the release of 10.5 has been on that project.)


someone in the apple logic forum suggested to deactivate the option „play from marquee selection“ under the play button options. in his case it helped. so maybe......


----------



## Nick Batzdorf

jcrosby said:


> The oversimplification of applications and operating system features based on an assumption that mac user and ios user are more or less synonymous. Not to mention apps originally developed for ios now being hardwired into macos.



Such as?


----------



## gst98

Nick Batzdorf said:


> Such as?



Almost everything software related apple has done in the last 5-7 years has been this. This is how you can have icloud documents folders on your phone, and seemlessly transfer pages and numbers onto the iPad. iTunes is now apple music, iPhoto is now photos. And as we speak, the vast majority of the Logic Dev teams' time is being spent on making sure Logic works when they move to ARM chips. 

Everyone talks about the iPad becoming as complicated as a computer, but Apple have made it very clear their aim is to make the computers as simple as an iPad. 

Apple isn't stupid so I'm sure they know the one place _not_ to simplifiy is the Pro apps, so with any luck Logic will not turn into garageband pro.


----------



## Nick Batzdorf

gst98 said:


> the vast majority of the Logic Dev teams' time is being spent on making sure Logic works when they move to ARM chips.



Do you know this for sure, or are you speculating?

I haven't seen macOS becoming simpler, just better. Photos is fine, iTunes is still a clustershag (especially on iOS, where it randomizes song orders on albums and makes it very hard to do what you want when you're driving)... what else is there? It looks and works like a Mac, no?


----------



## Dewdman42

gst98 said:


> Almost everything software related apple has done in the last 5-7 years has been this. This is how you can have icloud documents folders on your phone, and seemlessly transfer pages and numbers onto the iPad. iTunes is now apple music, iPhoto is now photos. And as we speak, the vast majority of the Logic Dev teams' time is being spent on making sure Logic works when they move to ARM chips.
> 
> Everyone talks about the iPad becoming as complicated as a computer, but Apple have made it very clear their aim is to make the computers as simple as an iPad.
> 
> Apple isn't stupid so I'm sure they know the one place _not_ to simplifiy is the Pro apps, so with any luck Logic will not turn into garageband pro.



that is wildly speculative in numerous ways And probably blatant mis information.

the team workingin Logic Pro is almost certainly NOT doing much of anything related to arm chips. If and when they change over to ARM it will be handled by the Xcode compiler team. They won’t be recoding logicpro or any other app to work on ARM, if that were the case it would not be even remotely economically viable to change to ARM.

secondly the integration of features in OSX that can Connect to iOS devices does not mean that logicpro or any other app is being converted to iOS.

the notion that logicpro would ever be converted to an iPad app is imho a ludicrous notion. People have speculated for years that OSX will become iOS eventually but that has never happened and I seriously doubt it will.


----------



## jbuhler

AHM said:


> someone in the apple logic forum suggested to deactivate the option „play from marquee selection“ under the play button options. in his case it helped. so maybe......


So I tried this, and the playhead is still getting stuck requiring a restart.


----------



## gst98

Dewdman42 said:


> that is wildly speculative in numerous ways And probably blatant mis information.
> 
> the team workingin Logic Pro is almost certainly NOT doing much of anything related to arm chips. If and when they change over to ARM it will be handled by the Xcode compiler team. They won’t be recoding logicpro or any other app to work on ARM, if that were the case it would not be even remotely economically viable to change to ARM.
> 
> secondly the integration of features in OSX that can Connect to iOS devices does not mean that logicpro or any other app is being converted to iOS.
> 
> the notion that logicpro would ever be converted to an iPad app is imho a ludicrous notion. People have speculated for years that OSX will become iOS eventually but that has never happened and I seriously doubt it will.



It is not spectualtive and it is not misinformation. thinking like that is just having your head in the sand.

We know there is an incoming macbook with an ARM chip in it coming with the next 12 months. this means Apple has been working on getting every app to run on that macbook for _at least _the last 2 years. Minimum. Apple has been having wet dreams of moving everything to an ARM chip for the last decade, and thinking Apple are going to wait until the eleventh hour to start putting Logic on that ARM chip is delusional. 

When apple released garageband for iOS was the first move to eventually getting logic to run on ARM chips.

I never said logic will be on iOS - Apple never do this, it will always remain a garageband/simple version. But they will absolutely share the same base code. You only have to look at every other Apple app to see this is what they're going to do. 

We know Apple has been planning this for ~10 years so it is likely that with all this forward planning that porting to ARM will be effortless becuase for the last 5 years or so every update going out to logic has been with the knowldege that it will everntually have to run on an ARM chip. Also the cost of doing this isn't even a noteworthy percentile of the billion dollars a month they spend on reasearch and developement.

The new live loops is a feature from the iOS app. I wonder why features from the iOS app are appearing on the MacOS app? probably becuase the merging of the apps happened a long time ago.


----------



## Vik

Dewdman42 said:


> the notion that logicpro would ever be converted to an iPad app is imho a ludicrous notion. People have speculated for years that OSX will become iOS eventually but that has never happened and I seriously doubt it will.


Several of the features we've seen popping up in Logic (Articulation IDs, Live Loops and more) were implemented in GarageBand for iOs before they appeared on Logic Mac. I find it more likely that they'll make iOs so complete/good that there will be no need to use MacOS anymore - at some point, and that Macs will become iOs based. I wouldn't be surprised at all if Apple pays a lot of attention to what will happen in a few years from now, just like they did when planning to move over to at Intel, implementing support for running Windows on Apple hardware, preparing themselves for becoming a phone manufacturer and so on. The rumoured move over to ARM chips seems very likely to me, and if it happens, the teams that develop Logic, FCP etc most likely (disclaimer: I don't really know what I'm talking about here and have seen no facts that back up this speculation!  ) need to do stuff to make that happen.

Then again, Logic 10.5 just shipped with a 20 page list of changes and improvements, so they certainly do more than preparing themselves for an iOs compatible/ARM-compatible (or AMD compatible) version of Logic.


----------



## gst98

Nick Batzdorf said:


> Do you know this for sure, or are you speculating?
> 
> I haven't seen macOS becoming simpler, just better. Photos is fine, iTunes is still a clustershag (especially on iOS, where it randomizes song orders on albums and makes it very hard to do what you want when you're driving)... what else is there? It looks and works like a Mac, no?



Oh it's mostly all speculation, but it's hard to hide this from people. Other than this update, developemnt on Logic has slowed down a lot. And most of the headline features of this update all come from the iOS verison. It's clear where the team have been spedning their time. And with a new ARM macbook coming out there is no way they aren't doing this. 

Just specualting, but it seems like we've been on logic 10.?? for a long time now. Seems likely that apple have been waiting for the moving to Logic 11 for something big. would make sense that its when its moved to ARM. either that or apple really likes the 'X' branding and we're never gonna get a n '11'.


----------



## Dewdman42

gst98 said:


> It is not spectualtive and it is not misinformation. thinking like that is just having your head in the sand.



yes it is



> We know there is an incoming macbook with an ARM chip in it coming with the next 12 months. this means Apple has been working on getting every app to run on that macbook for _at least _the last 2 years.



No it doesn't. It means the Xcode team is making sure the compiler can support building for both CPU's. Very little, if anything, would need to be changed in the actual LogicPro source code




> Minimum. Apple has been having wet dreams of moving everything to an ARM chip for the last decade, and thinking Apple are going to wait until the eleventh hour to start putting Logic on that ARM chip is delusional.



I'm not saying ARM won't be on macs. That is probably coming, but the assertions you are making about how Apple must be spending their development time are highly speculative and counter intuitive to how software development works. Mis information really. Unless you work on the logic team and know for a fact they are spending all their time trying to make LogicPro run on an ARM mac, then it is wild speculation...and not based even on sound reasoning. If you were actually privy to that information, you would be under tight NDA, which means...you don't know WTF you are talking about, you're just speculating.



> When apple released garageband for iOS was the first move to eventually getting logic to run on ARM chips.



That is more mis information. Can you quote anything anywhere that says Garage band to IOS was the "first move" with the intention of eventually porting Logic to ARM? You are wildly speculating. Also you need to separate two completely separate topics, which you are conflating to your own demise. iOS and ARM are not that same thing. Its possible to run iOS on Intel and its possible to run OSX on ARM. It just happens to be that right now Apple is using ARM processors for their devices which are running iOS, but iOS is just another operating system. Like linux, windows, OSX or any other operating system...it can be made to run on any processor...its just the compiler that makes that happen. It may or may not run VERY WELL on different cpu architectures..but that's another story. But anyway... just because they ported GarageBand to iOS doesn't mean that Logic is eventually going to iOS. And iOS is not the same as ARM.




> I never said logic will be on iOS - Apple never do this, it will always remain a garageband/simple version. But they will absolutely share the same base code. You only have to look at every other Apple app to see this is what they're going to do.



How do you know that they will "absolutely" share the same base code? Wild speculation!




> We know Apple has been planning this for ~10 years



Planning what? Can you please point us to some official announcements that you are suggesting? Planning what exactly? Speculation mate....



> so it is likely that with all this forward planning that porting to ARM will be effortless becuase for the last 5 years or so every update going out to logic has been with the knowldege that it will everntually have to run on an ARM chip.



Can you point us to some official information indicating how they have spent the last 5 years of development time preparing LogicPro for ARM? As i said.. that is wild speculation


Not sure what you gain by having such wild views about what Apple is doing with their time, but hey everyone is free to speculate all they want, but recognize it for what it is..just one man's speculation about what the wizard of oz is doing behind the curtain...


----------



## Nick Batzdorf

gst98 said:


> Other than this update



Have you *seen* this update?!


----------



## Dewdman42

its huge. I was blown away by the number of things that were fixed. Granted, a few critical things that I wanted fixed, weren't fixed... but they fixed an awful lot of stuff and I can say with certainty that a lot of man hours went into adding new features and fixing bugs... and they didn't charge anything for the update!


----------



## Kent

gst98 said:


> OOther than this update, developemnt on Logic has slowed down a lot.


Really? It sure doesn't feel that way to me. I could be wrong, though. Do you have some numbers?


----------



## SupremeFist

Nick Batzdorf said:


> Have you *seen* this update?!


I was wondering if he'd seen the last 4-5 years of updates.


----------



## SupremeFist

Logic is a rounding error in Apple's software business, never mind its overall business, and it's clear that the transition to ARM is going to be long and start with consumer macs (ie Macbook), and only end with the semi-pro and pro machines that anyone would attempt to run Logic on, as can be seen by the recent introduction of the Intel Mac Pro. So the speculation that the Logic team has for 5 years been mainly focused on porting the codebase to ARM is batshit insane.


----------



## KallumS

10.4 was quite a big update from memory. They added CamelPhat!


----------



## gst98

Dewdman42 said:


> yes it is
> 
> 
> 
> No it doesn't. It means the Xcode team is making sure the compiler can support building for both CPU's. Very little, if anything, would need to be changed in the actual LogicPro source code
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not saying ARM won't be on macs. That is probably coming, but the assertions you are making about how Apple must be spending their development time are highly speculative and counter intuitive to how software development works. Mis information really. Unless you work on the logic team and know for a fact they are spending all their time trying to make LogicPro run on an ARM mac, then it is wild speculation...and not based even on sound reasoning. If you were actually privy to that information, you would be under tight NDA, which means...you don't know WTF you are talking about, you're just speculating.
> 
> 
> 
> That is more mis information. Can you quote anything anywhere that says Garage band to IOS was the "first move" with the intention of eventually porting Logic to ARM? You are wildly speculating. Also you need to separate two completely separate topics, which you are conflating to your own demise. iOS and ARM are not that same thing. Its possible to run iOS on Intel and its possible to run OSX on ARM. It just happens to be that right now Apple is using ARM processors for their devices which are running iOS, but iOS is just another operating system. Like linux, windows, OSX or any other operating system...it can be made to run on any processor...its just the compiler that makes that happen. It may or may not run VERY WELL on different cpu architectures..but that's another story. But anyway... just because they ported GarageBand to iOS doesn't mean that Logic is eventually going to iOS. And iOS is not the same as ARM.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How do you know that they will "absolutely" share the same base code? Wild speculation!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Planning what? Can you please point us to some official announcements that you are suggesting? Planning what exactly? Speculation mate....
> 
> 
> 
> Can you point us to some official information indicating how they have spent the last 5 years of development time preparing LogicPro for ARM? As i said.. that is wild speculation
> 
> 
> Not sure what you gain by having such wild views about what Apple is doing with their time, but hey everyone is free to speculate all they want, but recognize it for what it is..just one man's speculation about what the wizard of oz is doing behind the curtain...




There is too much to answer there. I don't know why you insist on denying stuff that has been common knowledge for years. ARM is coming. they have been planning for a very long time. 

will they share the code? yes! they already started doing that years ago and apple have done this to every product in there line up! no speculation! But sharing code does not mean they are the same app, not sure what you don't get about that. Apple like to simplify, so they want to make the back end of iOS and MacOS the same. if this is news to you you've been living under a rock...

Once again, I never said Logic is going to iOS, in fact I said it _won't_, so I can't argue with you if you don't bother reading what I said.

The ~10 years I refered to is when they started ramping up iOS to become closer to waht we have today. 

Garageband on iOS of course is related. That is apple dipping their toes in the water to see what's possible. They ported more and ore desktop apps to the iPad and everytime it worked well was just another step in th directinoal to where we are today, where Apple want to make the iPad a fully functionaly tablet/computer. 

The logic people working on ARM? well yeah, that is specualtion. But, you think that Apple is moving away from Intel, the biggest move they will be making in over a decade, and you think their dev teams aren't working on that? of course they are. I never meant apple has spent 5 years working solely on logic on Arm, but you can bet that every time they work on a new thing, they will test it to see how it runs on an iPad or an iPhone. that five or so years of testing that means there wont be any real suprises when the new arm macbook comes out.

Do I know anyone on the Logic team? No, but my eldest brother is a software engineer for google. He's never worked for apple, but everyone in silcon valley knows what everyone else is doing. What apple is doing is no secret to anyone. 90% of Apple's business is there mobile devices, so they already spend most of their time working on stuff for ARM chips. why them spending time on this would be surprise I don't understand. Is it wild speculation? no, its very well informed guessing of secrets that Apple have never been able to keep.


----------



## gst98

Nick Batzdorf said:


> Have you *seen* this update?!



yea but most it came from the iOS app, the rest was bug fixes mostly. Not denying it's huge, but not all of it requires much man hours. I think the biggest thing in terms of time was new exs24 really. The last big update was 10.4 which was two years ago, adn even then they just bought out a developer and reskinned their plugins to fit in with logic.


----------



## gst98

SupremeFist said:


> Logic is a rounding error in Apple's software business, never mind its overall business, and it's clear that the transition to ARM is going to be long and start with consumer macs (ie Macbook), and only end with the semi-pro and pro machines that anyone would attempt to run Logic on, as can be seen by the recent introduction of the Intel Mac Pro. So the speculation that the Logic team has for 5 years been mainly focused on porting the codebase to ARM is batshit insane.



I never said they spent 5 years doing that. All I meant is they've been playing asorund with this for a long time, and they've been porting stuff from logic to iOS gargeband and vice verse for about 5 years. That's 5 years of knowing what it's like oving from one to the other.


----------



## KallumS

gst98 said:


> yea but most it came from the iOS app, the rest was bug fixes mostly. Not denying it's huge, but not all of it requires much man hours. I think the biggest thing in terms of time was new exs24 really. The last big update was 10.4 which was two years ago, adn even then they just bought out a developer and reskinned their plugins to fit in with logic.



Logic Pro X 10.4

New Features and Enhancements

Smart Tempo 

Advanced tempo detection lets you automatically combine content together, regardless of their original tempo.
Record audio without using a click or drag in an audio file and have the performance define your project tempo.
Add any audio file and have it automatically conform to the project tempo.

Plug-ins

ChromaVerb is a sophisticated new algorithmic reverb with a colourful, interactive interface for creating rich acoustic spaces.
Space Designer has a new design and a scalable, Retina interface.
Step FX adds rhythmic multieffect processing using 3 powerful step sequencers and an X/Y pad.
Phat FX makes your tracks bigger and bolder, using 9 effects that add warmth and punch to your sounds.
The Vintage EQ Collection provides 3 accurate models of vintage analogue EQs from the 1950s to the 1970s.
Studio Strings and Studio Horns are deeply sampled, realistic ensemble instruments with custom articulation controls.
Mellotron is now available as a stand-alone instrument plug-in.
Retro Synth now offers 18 different filter models.

Content

Two new Drummers play roots and jazz-influenced brush styles.
2 vintage brush kits for Drum Kit Designer.
More than 800 new loops in a variety of instruments and genres.
New Visions library for Alchemy adds 150 cinematic presets.

Other Enhancements

You can now undo mixer and plug-in actions.
The Files Browser now allows you to bookmark locations for your favourite folders containing samples or projects.
In addition to Apple Loops, the Loop Browser now supports looping audio file and can preview them in sync with project tempo.
A new universal design for controlling articulations provides a consistent interface for Logic and third-party instruments.
Plug-ins: The Direction Mixer plug-in has an updated interface and offers new functionality.
The Audio Track Editor can now be opened as a stand-alone window.
Logic now supports the Audio Random Access (ARA) standard.
Plug-ins: The Category and Manufacturer sections at the left-hand side of the Plug-in Manager window now scroll independently of one another.
Region quantisation can now be set from a submenu in the contextual menu opened by right-clicking on a region.
There is now a preference to toggle user interface animations on or off.
There are four new options for the behaviour of Replace mode when recording MIDI: Region Erase, Region Punch, Content Erase, Content Punch.
Smart Controls and Instrument plug-ins now offer a key switch view for Articulation IDs.
Transformer, Transform Window, Environment Faders and Step Editor can now edit MIDI fader events.
Logic now supports bouncing files as 32-bit float.
Click-holding the Replace button in the Control Bar now brings up new options to set the behaviour of replace – Content Erase, Content Punch, Region Erase and Region Punch.
There is now an option to have Logic automatically set a new colour for each newly created audio, software instrument or external MIDI track.
There is now an option to switch the first automation lane in a track to show the last-clicked control.
There are now Key Commands for Undo and Redo in plug-in windows.
The File Browser and Loop Browser now show a waveform overview and playhead when previewing files and loops.
Plug-ins: Plug-in windows offer a new Multilink mode that updates open plug-in windows per insert slot as channel strips are selected.
Articulation symbols automatically added to the score based on their note articulation setting are coloured blue in the Score.

Plus dozens of bug fixes


----------



## Nick Batzdorf

gst98 said:


> yea but most it came from the iOS app, the rest was bug fixes mostly. Not denying it's huge, but not all of it requires much man hours. I think the biggest thing in terms of time was new exs24 really. The last big update was 10.4 which was two years ago, adn even then they just bought out a developer and reskinned their plugins to fit in with logic.



My hunch is that making Logic work like Ableton Live wasn't a trivial matter.


----------



## gst98

KallumS said:


> Logic Pro X 10.4
> 
> New Features and Enhancements
> 
> Smart Tempo
> 
> Advanced tempo detection lets you automatically combine content together, regardless of their original tempo.
> Record audio without using a click or drag in an audio file and have the performance define your project tempo.
> Add any audio file and have it automatically conform to the project tempo.
> 
> Plug-ins
> 
> ChromaVerb is a sophisticated new algorithmic reverb with a colourful, interactive interface for creating rich acoustic spaces.
> Space Designer has a new design and a scalable, Retina interface.
> Step FX adds rhythmic multieffect processing using 3 powerful step sequencers and an X/Y pad.
> Phat FX makes your tracks bigger and bolder, using 9 effects that add warmth and punch to your sounds.
> The Vintage EQ Collection provides 3 accurate models of vintage analogue EQs from the 1950s to the 1970s.
> Studio Strings and Studio Horns are deeply sampled, realistic ensemble instruments with custom articulation controls.
> Mellotron is now available as a stand-alone instrument plug-in.
> Retro Synth now offers 18 different filter models.
> 
> Content
> 
> Two new Drummers play roots and jazz-influenced brush styles.
> 2 vintage brush kits for Drum Kit Designer.
> More than 800 new loops in a variety of instruments and genres.
> New Visions library for Alchemy adds 150 cinematic presets.
> 
> Other Enhancements
> 
> You can now undo mixer and plug-in actions.
> The Files Browser now allows you to bookmark locations for your favourite folders containing samples or projects.
> In addition to Apple Loops, the Loop Browser now supports looping audio file and can preview them in sync with project tempo.
> A new universal design for controlling articulations provides a consistent interface for Logic and third-party instruments.
> Plug-ins: The Direction Mixer plug-in has an updated interface and offers new functionality.
> The Audio Track Editor can now be opened as a stand-alone window.
> Logic now supports the Audio Random Access (ARA) standard.
> Plug-ins: The Category and Manufacturer sections at the left-hand side of the Plug-in Manager window now scroll independently of one another.
> Region quantisation can now be set from a submenu in the contextual menu opened by right-clicking on a region.
> There is now a preference to toggle user interface animations on or off.
> There are four new options for the behaviour of Replace mode when recording MIDI: Region Erase, Region Punch, Content Erase, Content Punch.
> Smart Controls and Instrument plug-ins now offer a key switch view for Articulation IDs.
> Transformer, Transform Window, Environment Faders and Step Editor can now edit MIDI fader events.
> Logic now supports bouncing files as 32-bit float.
> Click-holding the Replace button in the Control Bar now brings up new options to set the behaviour of replace – Content Erase, Content Punch, Region Erase and Region Punch.
> There is now an option to have Logic automatically set a new colour for each newly created audio, software instrument or external MIDI track.
> There is now an option to switch the first automation lane in a track to show the last-clicked control.
> There are now Key Commands for Undo and Redo in plug-in windows.
> The File Browser and Loop Browser now show a waveform overview and playhead when previewing files and loops.
> Plug-ins: Plug-in windows offer a new Multilink mode that updates open plug-in windows per insert slot as channel strips are selected.
> Articulation symbols automatically added to the score based on their note articulation setting are coloured blue in the Score.
> 
> Plus dozens of bug fixes



I know, sorry I was exagerating a bit. I do think it was a big update, but it was 2 years ago. Looking back at the release changes, since then every update is a smallish group of bug fixes (and never the ones I have!). 

The 10.5 update really has stopped all the thoughts I had of Logic not having featues of other DAWs, even though a lot of people on this forum probably don't care for what was included. Live loops and the sequncer seems like it has refreshed Logic more than any update in a long time.


----------



## gst98

Nick Batzdorf said:


> My hunch is that making Logic work like Ableton Live wasn't a trivial matter.


 yeah I'm sure it was very difficult. but I just looked up and it came out on iPad almost 3 years ago. That to me says it was really hard, but also was much of a priority to them.


----------



## tav.one

@gst98 You need to start reading these manuals - http://logicprogem.com

Whats new in...
Logic Pro 10.4 - 230 Pages
Logic Pro 10.4.2 - 101 Pages
Logic Pro 10.4.5 - 78 Pages
Logic Pro 10.5 - 230 Pages

You'll be informed & amazed about how hard the logic team is working.


----------



## Alex Fraser

Logic is blindingly good value for money.

In the nineties - like all old crusties - I was grinding out music on Atari ST's and dealing with 6 second mono sampling times. If you'd asked me then how I could improve my game, I would have replied "another sampler."

I would have never imagined the power we have nowadays in even the lowliest rigs. It's why I roll my eyes when complaints about the latest gui/update/sample library pour in. I'd invite anyone who doesn't like the latest Logic update to travel back in time with me and try to record music with a Soundblaster 16.


----------



## jonnybutter

tav.one said:


> @gst98 You need to start reading these manuals - http://logicprogem.com
> 
> Whats new in...
> Logic Pro 10.4 - 230 Pages
> Logic Pro 10.4.2 - 101 Pages
> Logic Pro 10.4.5 - 78 Pages
> Logic Pro 10.5 - 230 Pages
> 
> You'll be informed & amazed about how hard the logic team is working.




I have my problems with Apple, but this is so true. Logic has been hugely improved just in the last year. The last two updates have been major. Any other DAW would make you pay for them. Logic is hard to beat in terms of ease of use vs depth, and impossible to beat in terms of value, notwithstanding the fact that you have to have a mac to run it.


----------



## jcrosby

jonnybutter said:


> I have my problems with Apple, but this is so true. Logic has been hugely improved just in the last year. The last two updates have been major. Any other DAW would make you pay for them. Logic is hard to beat in terms of ease of use vs depth, and impossible to beat in terms of value, notwithstanding the fact that you have to have a mac to run it.


Not to mention there isn't another DAW that I know that does the 'dynamic plugin loading' thing nearly as efficiently and effortlessly as Logic. I've tried Studio One and Bitwig, their activate/deactivate's fiddly compared to Logic's, and bitwig is especially greedy with resources.

Early in this thread a couple of comments were made about it looking like the focus is changing but I really don't think so, I think the Logic team are going for a one size fits all approach...

Do you Live style arrangement experimentation? Check.
Do you want Logic's answer to Expression Maps? Check.
Do you want to get under the hood and into the environment, or build your own midi fx via scripting? Check. (User midi-fx scripting alone is kind of insane compared to just about anything else out there.)

For 10.5's features looking deceptively simple, they actually go deeper than Live, have been done better, and left Ableton in the rear view in many ways. If Logic eventually got its equivalent to Live's super fast grab-and-drag editing, no tools necessary, it'd be game over for Ableton for me as someone who's used Live equally as long as Logic... Ableton's gone stagnant, develop at a snails pace and would be plenty happy to put Live behind me...

(FYI I have my own gripes with Apple so I relate on that front as well... It's like a mild case of stockholm syndrome at times )


----------



## gst98

tav.one said:


> @gst98 You need to start reading these manuals - http://logicprogem.com
> 
> Whats new in...
> Logic Pro 10.4 - 230 Pages
> Logic Pro 10.4.2 - 101 Pages
> Logic Pro 10.4.5 - 78 Pages
> Logic Pro 10.5 - 230 Pages
> 
> You'll be informed & amazed about how hard the logic team is working.



I'll have to read those, that level of detail is amazing. Perhaps part of the problem is in classic apple fashion they make all these changes but their change log is only 7-15 bullet points long, and they don't mention the majority of things they've done. 

And yeah logic has loads of amazing updates. I mean pro tools only just got folders lol.


----------



## redlester

Alex Fraser said:


> I'd invite anyone who doesn't like the latest Logic update to travel back in time with me and try to record music with a Soundblaster 16.



I was posh, I had an AWE32! I had some friends who made two prog rock albums using one of those, and this: http://www.vgmpf.com/Wiki/index.php/Digital_Orchestrator_Pro
It was the first time I ever saw a Piano Roll window.


----------



## redlester

redlester said:


> Is anyone having problems with Logic Remote? I tried it for the first time the day after 10.5 was released, and found it really useful. Then all of a sudden in the middle of working on something, it disconnected from the computer.
> 
> The problem started when using it wirelessly, but it won't connect now either wirelessly or with USB cable. Am using a 2019 iPad Air on the latest version of iPad OS.
> 
> Have been through all the steps on the Apple help page and no matter what I do it will not reconnect, and this is a week later.



Bump...

Anyone using Logic Remote successfully?


----------



## jonathanwright

jbuhler said:


> It’s now occurring so frequently in one project that I’ve reverted to 10.4.8 for work on that. I haven’t been able to discern a trigger. I’ve also only experienced it while working on that project. (But 90% of my time in Logic since the release of 10.5 has been on that project.)



It's certiainly a strange one. It happened to me three times, so I restarted and it hasn't happened since. No reason I can see.


----------



## davidson

redlester said:


> Bump...
> 
> Anyone using Logic Remote successfully?



Trashcan (mojave) + ipad pro working fine here. They're still not making enough use of the extra space on the large pro imo so I'm not really impressed, but it's working solid enough.


----------



## redlester

davidson said:


> Trashcan (mojave) + ipad pro working fine here. They're still not making enough use of the extra space on the large pro imo so I'm not really impressed, but it's working solid enough.



OK. Something wrong with my setup then because as I said in previous post, it will no longer connect no matter what I try.

Edit: Scratch that. Realised the one thing I had not tried - powering down and re-starting the iPad. Connected now.


----------



## babylonwaves

gst98 said:


> Perhaps part of the problem is in classic apple fashion they make all these changes but their change log is only 7-15 bullet points long, and they don't mention the majority of things they've done.



you don't have a clue, do you? sorry, i was biting my tongue for a while but above just shows how you roll. apple releases a lot of info. and it's not hidden. in logic, you click on Help > Release Notes and it's all there.






Logic Pro release notes


Learn about the enhancements and improvements in the most recent versions of Logic Pro.



support.apple.com





you obviously have seen the "what's new" startup screen with the bullet points. did you realise that there's a big link at the bottom of it which takes you to this website: ?





__





What's New in Logic Pro


Learn about the latest updates for Logic Pro 10.7.



support.apple.com





it's really not that difficult to figure out


----------



## Alex Fraser

redlester said:


> I was posh, I had an AWE32! I had some friends who made two prog rock albums using one of those, and this: http://www.vgmpf.com/Wiki/index.php/Digital_Orchestrator_Pro
> It was the first time I ever saw a Piano Roll window.


I got the '32 later and rigged up some sort of monstrosity whereby the '16 was the input and '32 was the output. Or perhaps the other way around. If I remember, there was some sort of duplex issue when using just one card. Ah, happy days.


----------



## gst98

babylonwaves said:


> you don't have a clue, do you? sorry, i was biting my tongue for a while but above just shows how you roll. apple releases a lot of info. and it's not hidden. in logic, you click on Help > Release Notes and it's all there.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Logic Pro release notes
> 
> 
> Learn about the enhancements and improvements in the most recent versions of Logic Pro.
> 
> 
> 
> support.apple.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you obviously have seen the "what's new" startup screen with the bullet points. did you realise that there's a big link at the bottom of it which takes you to this website: ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What's New in Logic Pro
> 
> 
> Learn about the latest updates for Logic Pro 10.7.
> 
> 
> 
> support.apple.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> it's really not that difficult to figure out



I think if you bothered to read my post you'd realise that I said 10.5 was the _exception_. If you were in less of rush to rant, you'd have scrolled down to see that I was refering to the updates _other_ than 10.5 have between 7 and 15 bullet points. 10.5 has the biggest changelog I've ever seen on a dot release. So I guess how you roll is to not bother reading in full aan taking something out of context and upsetting yourself over it. 

Of course I've read the changelogs and the logic startup window. But what I was refering to is in the cases where there are only 7 bullet points, Apple is jsut showing a condesnsed version fo waht they've done. Just like wehn you update iOS and it has 3 bullet points. You think they only change 3 things there? no of course not, but apple like to hide the under the hood stuff from people.


----------



## Alex Fraser

jonathanwright said:


> It's certiainly a strange one. It happened to me three times, so I restarted and it hasn't happened since. No reason I can see.


I haven't seen the freezing playhead bug for days now. No rhyme or reason. ¯\_(ツ)_/¯


----------



## jbuhler

Alex Fraser said:


> I haven't seen the freezing playhead bug for days now. No rhyme or reason. ¯\_(ツ)_/¯


It’s gotten worse for me. But now I’m experiencing the disappearing articulation sets with 10.4.8 (I don’t think I’ve seen that with 10.5) so I have to decide which bug is more annoying.


----------



## Alex Fraser

Can anyone replicate this strange bug for me? Many thanks..

Using the Drum Machine Designer, select an empty cell with no sample loaded. On my machine (new MBP, Catalina) this action sends the processor into a spin. Selecting a cell with a sample loaded calms everything again..


----------



## gst98

Alex Fraser said:


> I haven't seen the freezing playhead bug for days now. No rhyme or reason. ¯\_(ツ)_/¯


 I hadn't had it until yesterday, and then I was getting it about once every hour.


----------



## Richard Wilkinson

Bigger projects seem to be more susceptible to the playhead bug.


----------



## babylonwaves

Richard Wilkinson said:


> Bigger projects seem to be more susceptible to the playhead bug.


i wonder if the SR is a common nominator. are you on 48k? i haven't had it so far big sessions or not. what I do find is that certain plug-ins, once the UI is open, slow down the UI of everything else that goes on in Logic.


----------



## prodigalson

babylonwaves said:


> i wonder if the SR is a common nominator. are you on 48k? i haven't had it so far big sessions or not. what I do find is that certain plug-ins, once the UI is open, slow down the UI of everything else that goes on in Logic.



BUT WE GOT LIVE LOOPS!!!


----------



## Richard Wilkinson

babylonwaves said:


> i wonder if the SR is a common nominator. are you on 48k?



Yup - 48k on everything at the mo.


----------



## Nick Batzdorf

gst98 said:


> yeah I'm sure it was very difficult. but I just looked up and it came out on iPad almost 3 years ago. That to me says it was really hard, but also was much of a priority to them.



Logic has never run on an iPad. I don't understand.


----------



## Nick Batzdorf

gst98 said:


> I'll have to read those, that level of detail is amazing. Perhaps part of the problem is in classic apple fashion they make all these changes but their change log is only 7-15 bullet points long, and they don't mention the majority of things they've done.
> 
> And yeah logic has loads of amazing updates. I mean pro tools only just got folders lol.



There's always a detailed changelog somewhere on the site. You just have to know where to find it - and I don't, I just see links to it someone else posts.


----------



## KallumS

Nick Batzdorf said:


> Logic has never run on an iPad. I don't understand.



On that note


----------



## gst98

Nick Batzdorf said:


> Logic has never run on an iPad. I don't understand.



No, its never been. but live loops came out on garageband 3 years ago.


----------



## gst98

KallumS said:


> On that note




This guy is never wrong. He live leaks when tim cook goes emergency meetings before releases. His sources are very reliable. 

But it does suprise me. I always thought they would still call it garageband, just make it more competant


----------



## Nick Batzdorf

gst98 said:


> No, its never been. but live loops came out on garageband 3 years ago.



And the Redmatica features that made it into Logic have been in GarageBand for a long time too.

GarageBand is still a very different program designed for a different audience.


----------



## Nick Batzdorf

KallumS said:


> On that note




I'm 100% confident that Logic runs on my 11" MacBook Air, which I use 500X times more often than my iPad.


----------



## Nick Batzdorf

gst98 said:


> This guy is never wrong. He live leaks when tim cook goes emergency meetings before releases. His sources are very reliable.



Given that Apple is one of the most secretive companies in existence, I doubt they're leaks.

I dunno, your posts are bringing out my inner cynic!


----------



## gst98

Nick Batzdorf said:


> Given that Apple is one of the most secretive companies in existence, I doubt they're leaks.
> 
> I dunno, your posts are bringing out my inner cynic!



Apple is notorius for not being able to control their leaks. Thats why everyone knew what iphone 12 was gonna look like 3 months ago. Jon Prosser yesterday leaked all the info about the Apple Glass next year. And you know he is accurate because apple haes him and are trying to find out who his sources are. 

I get that some sources are a bit hit or miss, but this guy's record is pretty faultless.


----------



## KallumS

Nick Batzdorf said:


> I'm 100% confident that Logic runs on my 11" MacBook Air, which I use 500X times more often than my iPad.



Wake me up when Logic runs on an Apple Watch.


----------



## Nick Batzdorf

gst98 said:


> Apple is notorius for not being able to control their leaks



When they bought Logic, people I'd known for over ten years didn't want to talk to me (a member of the press).

Very secret company.


----------



## gst98

Nick Batzdorf said:


> When they bought Logic, people I'd known for over ten years didn't want to talk to me (a member of the press).
> 
> Very secret company.


yeah but Apple is a completely different company now. When they bought logic the apple fandom didn't exist like it does today.

I never said they don't try to be secretive. despite them saying 2 years ago they would clamp on leaks, still every feature on the new iphone is known 6 months before release.

hell, they even leaked the 10.5 live loops a month before it came out, and it was their own fault this time.


----------



## Nick Batzdorf

gst98 said:


> When they bought logic the apple fandom didn't exist like it does today.



Yeah it did.

iPhones have huge supply chains, so there are lots of companies involved.


----------



## gst98

Nick Batzdorf said:


> Yeah it did.
> 
> iPhones have huge supply chains, so there are lots of companies involved.



Oh yeah I'm sure there was a hardcore fanbase. But cant be anywhere near as big as it is now. Apple was big in the early 2000's but now they have a revenue greater than almost all countries on the planet. I think the number of people who care about leaks from Apple is much greater now than it was then.

And huge supply chains were the reason we had most leaks. But the newer leaks that Jon Prosser has are all from inside Apple, and seemingly from very senior engineers.


----------



## Virtuoso

babylonwaves said:


> what I do find is that certain plug-ins, once the UI is open, slow down the UI of everything else that goes on in Logic.


Which plugins are causing this for you? I've seen it with EZ Drummer 2 - the Logic UI grinds to a halt if the main Drum page is open in the plugin.


----------



## tmhuud

Nick Batzdorf said:


> Do you know this for sure, or are you speculating?
> 
> I haven't seen macOS becoming simpler, just better. Photos is fine, iTunes is still a clustershag (especially on iOS, where it randomizes song orders on albums and makes it very hard to do what you want when you're driving)... what else is there? It looks and works like a Mac, no?



My laughter was directed at your phrase ‘clustershag’.


----------



## babylonwaves

Virtuoso said:


> Which plugins are causing this for you? I've seen it with EZ Drummer 2 - the Logic UI grinds to a halt if the main Drum page is open in the plugin.


i'm seeing this with Serum for instance but in all fairness, it's random. I've tried to make a vid yesterday and I couldn't make it happen at this point.


----------



## wolf

TGV said:


> Good. Out of curiosity: had that person bought Logic via the same app store (i.e., in the same country)?


don't know. his (?) profile doesn't show the country nor real name.


----------



## jcrosby

Stephen Limbaugh said:


>


Yes, but see how Ableton looks confused in that photo? Attempting to look diligent, while quietly expressing confusion. I'd say that's pretty accurate.


----------



## jcrosby

UNFILTER doesn't like Logic 10.5.


----------



## wetalkofdreams

(Apologies if this has already been said in the thread) 

The new feature of Logic capturing what you just played in midi without recording or pressing play is incredible and just saved me a lot of heartache.


----------



## ZenFaced

gsilbers said:


> A lot more for the hiphop crowd for sure.
> 
> no multiple CC lane editing, right?
> 
> Still some cool stuff


 Still no midi controller lanes? WTF? Glad I don't use Logic much anymore.


----------



## Ashermusic

ZenFaced said:


> Still no midi controller lanes? WTF? Glad I don't use Logic much anymore.




There is in the Step Editor, just not the Piano Roll editor.


----------



## jonnybutter

jcrosby said:


> UNFILTER doesn't like Logic 10.5.




It's been working for me, at least so far. INTENSITY also fine. I'm still on Mojave


----------



## jcrosby

jonnybutter said:


> It's been working for me, at least so far. INTENSITY also fine. I'm still on Mojave


Also on Mojave. Very weird. Even weirder is that it works fine in 10.4.8 (which I have still installed on the same machine.) Also weird is that I can't move any controls in 10.5, it might as well be a jpeg floating in the air . They definitely made a huge changes to something under the hood.


----------



## jonnybutter

Very bizarre. I used both UNFILTER and INTENSITY (on two different mixes ) this week on LPX 10.5 and both worked fine. If I start getting crashes I'll let you know.


----------



## antcarrier

One thing I have noticed with the stuck playhead bug, is that it often seems to begin the moment that I select a different track. Is anyone else finding this, or is it a fluke?

EDIT: Nope it definitely still just happens randomly when working on one track.


----------



## jbuhler

antcarrier said:


> One thing I have noticed with the stuck playhead bug, is that it often seems to begin the moment that I select a different track. Is anyone else finding this, or is it a fluke?
> 
> EDIT: Nope it definitely still just happens randomly when working on one track.


Pretty much random, or maybe it relates the humidity. Yesterday, it was getting stuck seemingly every five minutes. Today, it's been once every couple of hours. Same project, not really working any differently.

One thing I have noticed is that when I quit Logic after it gets stuck, I hear a sound like the sample rate of the audio interface is resetting. I run everything at 48K, so that shouldn't be changing, but that's what it sounds like.


----------



## jcrosby

jonnybutter said:


> Very bizarre. I used both UNFILTER and INTENSITY (on two different mixes ) this week on LPX 10.5 and both worked fine. If I start getting crashes I'll let you know.


Denis got back to me. I was a version behind but unaware... Latest update fixed it.


----------



## jbuhler

Had a really bad day with the stuck playhead bug today. I still don't have a reliable trigger. Going back to 10.4.8 isn't really an option because then I encounter the bug where I lose articulation sets. Very frustrating.


----------



## paulmatthew

Apparently NI has fixed Massive X in Logic 10.5 and still working on a fix for the other plugins affected. https://support.native-instruments....pdate-fixes-the-Logic-Pro-X-10-5-issue-en-us-


----------



## sherief83

jbuhler said:


> Had a really bad day with the stuck playhead bug today. I still don't have a reliable trigger. Going back to 10.4.8 isn't really an option because then I encounter the bug where I lose articulation sets. Very frustrating.



This bug is terrible. Its extremely bad with me and my large projects here. I'm working through reverting back to 10.4.8.... 10.5 is absolutely useless after 5 mins of work. DO NOT UPGRADE this is as bad as it gets.


----------



## whinecellar

Man, been working long days since the day 10.5 dropped, and I still haven't seen the playhead bug, thank goodness. I did, however, find another extremely nasty bug that I haven't seen in years:

I was tracking a vocal, going really fast - deleting takes I didn't like as I put them down. All of a sudden when I deleted one, a bunch of the instrument channel strips scrambled themselves: one was transposed, others completely unloaded their instruments, volumes reset to 0dB, external MIDI instruments were set to the wrong outputs - it was an utter mess! That is nuclear-level destruction. And again, all I did was delete a freshly recorded audio take - I hadn't touched any MIDI for over an hour.

This release has been pretty trouble free here, but obviously something under the crust ain't fully cooked...


----------



## jbuhler

sherief83 said:


> This bug is terrible. Its extremely bad with me and my large projects here. I'm working through reverting back to 10.4.8.... 10.5 is absolutely useless after 5 mins of work. DO NOT UPGRADE this is as bad as it gets.


The problem with 10.4.8 is that it keeps losing my articulation sets. (10.5 seems to fix that.) So right now neither version is working very well for me. But I have reverted to 10.4.8 today because I wasn't lasting more than 10 minutes before the playhead issue appeared.


----------



## Ashermusic

Not seeing the playhead issue here thank god.


----------



## prodigalson

I’m hoping everyone here experiencing the play head bug has (or will) report it to Apple. It needs to be fixed immediately and the more of us reporting it the better


----------



## Alex Fraser

Probably doesn’t help much but I’ve sunk hours into 10.5 and seen the play head thing only once, using an old template.

I’m now using a box fresh template and haven’t seen it since fwiw.


----------



## jbuhler

prodigalson said:


> I’m hoping everyone here experiencing the play head bug has (or will) report it to Apple. It needs to be fixed immediately and the more of us reporting it the better


Yes, I reported it soon after I encountered it. But the trigger is still elusive, which makes it hard to do anything more than describe since I can’t produce the behavior on command. If I ever figure out the trigger I’ll also contact support and lead the agent through the issue.


----------



## jbuhler

Alex Fraser said:


> Probably doesn’t help much but I’ve sunk hours into 10.5 and seen the play head thing only once, using an old template.
> 
> I’m now using a box fresh template and haven’t seen it since fwiw.


I’ve wondered about this too. I’m working on two projects, one large and built on a template made in 10.4.8, the other new and small. I haven’t encountered the playhead issue on the new, small project, but I don’t know if that’s because it was entirely created in 10.5, because it’s much smaller, or because I’ve spent much less time on it.


----------



## Nick Batzdorf

Ashermusic said:


> Not seeing the playhead issue here thank god.



Yeah, I haven't seen it either.

I wonder whether there's a specific plug-in or audio interface driver causing the problem.


----------



## Ashermusic

Nick Batzdorf said:


> Yeah, I haven't seen it either.
> 
> I wonder whether there's a specific plug-in or audio interface driver causing the problem.



unfortunately, the only way to troubleshoot it is by eliminating variables,

1. Start with a new project.
2. Use only Logic Instruments and FX.
3. Add the others one or two at a time.


----------



## Nick Batzdorf

Ashermusic said:


> unfortunately, the only way to troubleshoot it is by eliminating variables,
> 
> 1. Start with a new project.
> 2. Use only Logic Instruments and FX.
> 3. Add the others one or two at a time.



Or you can do the Mac dance: keep removing half at a time to narrow it down.

But this is intermittent, so that's not practical.


----------



## jbuhler

Nick Batzdorf said:


> Or you can do the Mac dance: keep removing half at a time to narrow it down.
> 
> But this is intermittent, so that's not practical.


Yes, there's no rhyme nor reason to it. When I first started using 10.5 I encountered the playhead thing very rarely. But now it's like every ten minutes. 

The project was started in 10.4.8. It was made from a template that I created in either 10.4.7 or 10.4.8. The template was in turn made from summing stacks saved as presets. Those presets were also made in either 10.4.7 or 10.4.8.

I only have one FX, a Valhalla reverb on a send. Then I have gain plugins on most channels. That's it.

I have 122 tracks, of those roughly 30 are unused and hidden.

I use some summing stacks and some folder stacks.

Instruments are mostly Kontakt, with a few Spitfire Player libraries and a few Sine libraries and one instance of Massive X.

It's a long project, currently more than 500 measures.

I'm working at 48K. The audio interface frequently makes sounds like it is resetting the sample rate when I quit Logic after the playhead gets stuck. Occasionally I get a similar sound when I restart Logic and open the project. I run everything at 48K, and this is new behavior since using 10.5. 

In 10.4.8, the project has had issues with articulation sets being lost. It has also had issues with losing track names or retitling them incorrectly. So it seems likely that the project has deeper issues. 

Is there an easy way to start a project fresh while retaining all the midi and automation data? I can think of several ways I might do this but all of them seem very time consuming.


----------



## Alex Fraser

If it helps anyone, I only use a sprinkling of Kontakt and Spitfire players. Everything else is Logic stock. No third party FX. No issues with the playhead.


----------



## Nick Batzdorf

jbuhler said:


> The audio interface frequently makes sounds like it is resetting the sample rate when I quit Logic after the playhead gets stuck.



That sounds like a hint, i.e. maybe a digital sync issue is causing the playhead to get stuck rather than the other way around.

What interface?


----------



## jbuhler

Nick Batzdorf said:


> That sounds like a hint, i.e. maybe a digital sync issue is causing the playhead to get stuck rather than the other way around.
> 
> What interface?


It's a Focusrite something or other, which I'm using for dumb reasons having to do with the accessibility of jacks the way my desk is currently set up. I have a couple of other interfaces lying around and so it will be easy enough to check if that is the culprit.

It hadn't occurred to me before you mentioned the possibility of it being a driver issue.


----------



## jcrosby

jbuhler said:


> I’ve wondered about this too. I’m working on two projects, one large and built on a template made in 10.4.8, the other new and small. I haven’t encountered the playhead issue on the new, small project, but I don’t know if that’s because it was entirely created in 10.5, because it’s much smaller, or because I’ve spent much less time on it.


You could also try importing all tracks from that template to a blank project and see if the issue doesn't carry over. Might fix the issue, might not, but definitely worth a go...


----------



## jbuhler

I haven’t yet swapped out my audio interface to see if that solves the playhead issue since I have some meetings the next couple of days and need everything to work. I did remove Massive X from the project because I heard it was having issues with 10.5 and that did not resolve anything. I also changed the sample rate to 44.1k and that also did not resolve the issue.

I also encountered a new issue. Flipping between screen sets one of the sets will occasionally just disappear. Logic then reports “no project” in the screen set menu when you select it (Without any other options) and there is no way I’ve found to get it back other than to restart Logic. (The other sets continue to work normally.)

I also seem to need to redo all of my presets as they are not loading properly. Often the names render as <unknown> and will revert to this periodically.

overall the project seems quite unstable and I’m thinking I may need to rebuild it however painful that might be.


----------



## Nick Batzdorf

Yeah, I had to rebuild a couple of screensets. But once done it's done.


----------



## AHM

jcrosby said:


> You could also try importing all tracks from that template to a blank project and see if the issue doesn't carry over. Might fix the issue, might not, but definitely worth a go...


I did this ...... Nothing changed. Still the same playhead bug.


----------



## AHM

I "think", i can reproduce the playhead bug: I worked half a day with a project. Software instruments and audio tracks. First i added some Omnisphere instruments (i was afraid that this was the trigger first). But as soon as i applied an articulation set to cinematic studio strings violins (plays legato and switched to legato tremolo for example) the playhead stops and the old game begins. i tried this on another project, and.....the same thing. maybe it's only in my combination with other things, but it's definitely the case in my projects.


----------



## Alex Fraser

AHM said:


> I "think", i can reproduce the playhead bug: I worked half a day with a project. Software instruments and audio tracks. First i added some Omnisphere instruments (i was afraid that this was the trigger first). But as soon as i applied an articulation set to cinematic studio strings violins (plays legato and switched to legato tremolo for example) the playhead stops and the old game begins. i tried this on another project, and.....the same thing. maybe it's only in my combination with other things, but it's definitely the case in my projects.


I tried to replicate this, but it appears to have no effect on my system? Playhead continues to work as normal. Running Catalina, fwiw.

At least you have a way to solve it on your system! 👍


----------



## babylonwaves

AHM said:


> But as soon as i applied an articulation set to cinematic studio strings violins (plays legato and switched to legato tremolo for example) the playhead stops and the old game begins.


when you say applied, do you mean it started to happen when you loaded the articulation set or when you started to use it by attaching articulations to notes in your regions?


----------



## AHM

babylonwaves said:


> when you say applied, do you mean it started to happen when you loaded the articulation set or when you started to use it by attaching articulations to notes in your regions?


when the playhead reaches the region with the articulations.
but i have to say on my other Mac Pro 5.1 it takes no negative effect. still. hmm. combination of so much detailed items i guess. i'm afraid we have to wait for an update.


----------



## AHM

OK. Further torture to my other Mac Pro . now it happens here, too. i checked the same logic preferences on each mac and in this audio settings was one difference which let this bug appear again:
i switched the multithreading option from Playback & Live Tracks to Playback Tracks. Unfortunately not vice versa and so i have to restart again. so the setting playback & live made the other mac running fine, but only once and not reproducible. could not find anymore possibilities now. frustrating.


----------



## jbuhler

AHM said:


> OK. Further torture to my other Mac Pro . now it happens here, too. i checked the same logic preferences on each mac and in this audio settings was one difference which let this bug appear again:
> i switched the multithreading option from Playback & Live Tracks to Playback Tracks. Unfortunately not vice versa and so i have to restart again. so the setting playback & live made the other mac running fine, but only once and not reproducible. could not find anymore possibilities now. frustrating.


Yes, it’s the lack of reproducibility that makes this bug maddening. I use articulation sets throughout so that doesn’t seem to be the trigger. Often the playback just stops mid region. It’s more likely to occur in cycle mode I think, but that’s not consistent either.


----------



## redlester

I did my Westworld project in Logic 10.5 and never encountered the playhead bug. Used all sorts of 3rd party plugins, both instruments and effects. I'm on Mojave. Also used Art Conductor articulation sets without issues.

One thing I HAVE just discovered - presumably because the instrument itself comprises a summing stack - it seems it's not possible to have Drum Machine Designer inside a summing stack. It appears that it *can* be inside a folder stack, but only if you create the track first as stand alone then drag it into the stack.

This is a real disappointment for me as it means I have to change the template I was in the process of setting up!


----------



## AHM

Wow, happens also to the artist Jacob Collier. from about 43:30 on, he's trying to resolve. no luck.


----------



## Alex Fraser

AHM said:


> Wow, happens also to the artist Jacob Collier. from about 43:30 on, he's trying to resolve. no luck.



That's good, AFAIK he has the ear of the Logic devs.


----------



## mikeh-375

NYC Composer said:


> Did they at least get off your god damn lawn?



We don't say "god damn lawn"...we are British @NYC Composer ... 😉...we'd say "oi fucker get of me bleedin' Lawn or I'll kick you're f>>>in 'ed in, assuming one resides in our dear capital of London Town...sorry taaahhn.

edit...I'm not sure why I censored fuckin' when I said fucker just prior to it...what a stupid t***.


----------



## NYC Composer

mikeh-375 said:


> We don't say "god damn lawn"...we are British @NYC Composer ... 😉...we'd say "oi fucker get of me bleedin' Lawn or I'll kick you're f>>>in 'ed in, assuming one resides in our dear capital of London Town...sorry taaahhn.
> 
> edit...I'm not sure why I censored fuckin' when I said fucker just prior to it...what a stupid t***.


If I ever move to a London, I’m gonna talk just like y’all!


----------



## Ashermusic

Yes, but the Brits can’t back it up, it’s a sissy country.😆


----------



## mikeh-375

Ashermusic said:


> Yes, but the Brits can’t back it up, it’s a sissy country.😆



....now that's fighting talk.


----------



## Alex Fraser

Ashermusic said:


> Yes, but the Brits can’t back it up, it’s a sissy country.😆


<Raises eyebrow from behind cup of tea.>


----------



## Kent

Alex Fraser said:


> <Raises eyebrow from behind cup of tea.>


isn't @Ashermusic from Boston?


----------



## Ashermusic

kmaster said:


> isn't @Ashermusic from Boston?



i am indeed.


----------



## jonathanwright

Ashermusic said:


> Yes, but the Brits can’t back it up, it’s a sissy country.😆



I say old chap, that's just not on.

I challenge you to a duel at dawn, outside the Tower of London!*

*At a 2 metre distance and wearing a face mask of course.


----------



## mikeh-375

jonathanwright said:


> I say old chap, that's just not on.
> 
> I challenge you to a duel at dawn, outside the Tower of London!*
> 
> *At a 2 metre distance and wearing a face mask of course.



....ooooohhhh, will there be tea and cakes Jonathan?


----------



## jonathanwright

mikeh-375 said:


> ....ooooohhhh, will there be tea and cakes Jonathan?



Absolutely. Cucumber sandwiches with the crusts cut off too!


----------



## mikeh-375

jonathanwright said:


> Absolutely. Cucumber sandwiches with the crusts cut off too!



Lovely. Now make sure you give that American gentleman a good talking to. One has to encourage certain standards does one not?


----------



## Ashermusic

jonathanwright said:


> Absolutely. Cucumber sandwiches with the crusts cut off too!



See what I mean? Cutting the crusts off is a sissy thing to do.


----------



## Zero&One

Ashermusic said:


> See what I mean? Cutting the crusts off is a sissy thing to do.



I'm a true Brit, I buy these


----------



## Ashermusic

Zero&One said:


> I'm a true Brit, I buy these


😆😆


----------



## mikeh-375

Ashermusic said:


> See what I mean? Cutting the crusts off is a sissy thing to do.


......so is wearing a hat in the house......


----------



## jonathanwright

Ashermusic said:


> See what I mean? Cutting the crusts off is a sissy thing to do.



It's what we _do_ with the crusts that makes us fearsome.


----------



## Nick Batzdorf

On the other hand, Brits eat Marmite.


----------



## Alex Fraser

Nick Batzdorf said:


> On the other hand, Brits eat Marmite.


Woah there. The mod needs a mod. Only half of Brits do. (The Wrong half.) The rest of us know it as the devils yeasty spawn.


----------



## Nick Batzdorf

Hey, I'm a transplanted Brit so I get to go unmoderated.

It doesn't matter that I last lived there in 1968, when I went to school for a year. Marmite-dissing is absolutely fair game.


----------



## QMusicUK

sherief83 said:


> This bug is terrible. Its extremely bad with me and my large projects here. I'm working through reverting back to 10.4.8.... 10.5 is absolutely useless after 5 mins of work. DO NOT UPGRADE this is as bad as it gets.



Hi Sherief - may I ask how you are reverting back to the previous version? Unluckily I did not back up the previous software version and I do not use time machine. Is there a way?

I'm getting this playhead bug every five minutes (and this is on a brand new Mac Pro) and it's making the thing completely unusable!!!


----------



## NYC Composer

Nick Batzdorf said:


> Hey, I'm a transplanted Brit so I get to go unmoderated.
> 
> It doesn't matter that I last lived there in 1968, when I went to school for a year. Marmite-dissing is absolutely fair game.


It turns out that Brits are more exotic than I had realized. A few years ago, I wrote music for a product called “malt loaf”. Odd.


----------



## SupremeFist

NYC Composer said:


> It turns out that Brits are more exotic than I had realized. A few years ago, I wrote music for a product called “malt loaf”. Odd.


Malt loaf is our national dish. We consume nothing but malt loaf washed down with warm beer.


----------



## nordicguy

I'm getting a bit lost reading this thread.
Is there's some rumours going on about making mandatory to have a cup of tea while using Logic 10.5?
Is notarized green tea will pass the AU Manager test?


----------



## Alex Fraser

nordicguy said:


> Is notarized green tea will pass the AU Manager test?


In my experiments, no. Not "British" enough. Builders Tea passes "with warnings" but no problems with Earl Grey.


----------



## nordicguy

Reassuring.
Thanks Alex.


----------



## TGV

SupremeFist said:


> Malt loaf is our national dish. We consume nothing but malt loaf washed down with warm beer.


What about a tin of sweet peas on the side?


----------



## Nick Batzdorf

There were still bowler hat men in 1967-68, the Concorde was a huge deal, and New Pence came out while I was there.

The Berlin Wall was less than seven years old, and people talked about how it couldn't possibly last.

I really liked sandwich spread.


----------



## Virtuoso

TGV said:


> What about a tin of sweet peas on the side?


tsk - mushy peas!


----------



## Nick Batzdorf

Virtuoso said:


> tsk - mushy peas!



And you weren't allowed to turn the fork prongs up when eating peas - that was shoveling, absolutely not something The Best People did.


----------



## earthjoe

Komplete Kontrol S88’s mod wheel doesn’t work. It has been transferred to other volumes information. Any one has same issue?


----------



## TGV

Virtuoso said:


> tsk - mushy peas!


Why isn't there a emoji for nausea in the shortcuts?


----------



## prodigalson

Im pretty sure i can confirm here that the playhead bug only happens when using projects saved in 10.4.8 in 10.5.

Ive been working for the last 3 hours or so in a project started from scratch in 10.5 and have yet to encounter the bug. progress at least. I'm now going to open this project in 10.4.8, save and open in 10.5 and see what happens...


----------



## Vik

prodigalson said:


> Im pretty sure i can confirm here that the playhead bug only happens when using projects saved in 10.4.8 in 10.5.


Have you tried to important all the 10.4.8 tracks into a blank 10.5 project to check if it happens then?


----------



## Nick Batzdorf

They know about this bug. It'll be fixed.


----------



## Jeremy Spencer

What about a spotted dick? Or toad in the hole?


----------



## prodigalson

Vik said:


> Have you tried to important all the 10.4.8 tracks into a blank 10.5 project to check if it happens then?



No I'll do that next. I just opened the project in 10.4.8, saved and then opened in 10.5. Still haven't encountered the bug. 

So strange, it seems like there is something happening with projects STARTED in 10.4.8 that trigger the bug in 10.5 but if you START the project in 10.5, save in 10.4.8, then reopen in 10.5 there isnt an issue.


----------



## jbuhler

prodigalson said:


> No I'll do that next. I just opened the project in 10.4.8, saved and then opened in 10.5. Still haven't encountered the bug.
> 
> So strange, it seems like there is something happening with projects STARTED in 10.4.8 that trigger the bug in 10.5 but if you START the project in 10.5, save in 10.4.8, then reopen in 10.5 there isnt an issue.


It came on slowly for me. Initially I only encountered it very intermittently, maybe once a day. But it became increasingly frequent to the point it was happening every 5 to 10 minutes. I also think it is related in some fashion to larger projects. I haven't had any issues either with projects started in 10.5 (even with templates created before 10.5) or with projects that have fewer than about 20 tracks even if they were started in 10.4.8. I still have to swap out my audio interface to see if that's at issue.


----------



## Nick Batzdorf

Wolfie2112 said:


> What about a spotted dick? Or toad in the hole?



I don't eat either.


----------



## prodigalson

jbuhler said:


> It came on slowly for me. Initially I only encountered it very intermittently, maybe once a day. But it became increasingly frequent to the point it was happening every 5 to 10 minutes. I also think it is related in some fashion to larger projects. I haven't had any issues either with projects started in 10.5 (even with templates created before 10.5) or with projects that have fewer than about 20 tracks even if they were started in 10.4.8. I still have to swap out my audio interface to see if that's at issue.



I noted earlier you have a Focusrite, just to mention that I'm using a UAD Apollo and still have had the issue. I'm skeptical the interface is the problem.

There may be something to that large projects theory too though


----------



## jbuhler

prodigalson said:


> I noted earlier you have a Focusrite, just to mention that I'm using a UAD Apollo and still have had the issue. I'm skeptical the interface is the problem.
> 
> There may be something to that large projects theory too though


Good to know that your audio interface is different. It might still be something about the drivers, but it seems much less likely.


----------



## ZenFaced

Ashermusic said:


> There is in the Step Editor, just not the Piano Roll editor.



It belongs in the piano roll editor. The step editor is a pain to use because it does not line up properly with the midi tracks.


----------



## Nick Batzdorf

ZenFaced said:


> It belongs in the piano roll editor. The step editor is a pain to use because it does not line up properly with the midi tracks.


----------



## Nick Batzdorf

Also, if you create lanes for all the notes you're using in the Step Editor, it does line up.

But yes, a Vision-style strip chart is probably the most-requested feature I've seen.


----------



## Virtuoso

For anyone using Spectrasonics products, they just released updates that fix the host automation issue in Logic 10.5, along with some crashing issues.


----------



## Cinebient

Of course this was possible before but due to the better workflow and the new sampler and autosampler i find new love in sampling. 
I was quite shocked how much better some tiny and cheap string samples sounded just imported into the new sampler because they had no envelope control and missing also other dynamic settings. 
Now i even like them more as some of my 100GB+ Kontakt libraries (at least for non legato things).
So maybe time to sample the shit out of my tools. I hate it really if sample libraries offers no envelope shaping since it can make such a huge different and so really a 100MB sample set can sound better as a 100GB sometimes. At the same time of course much better for cpu and ram.


----------



## Malieus

One of my biggest issues with Mac. I am currently running high sierra on my 2011 iMac and cannot install the upgrade. (shoulder shrug) I would love to check out all the new features without having to upgrade my computer.


----------



## Nick Batzdorf

Malieus said:


> One of my biggest issues with Mac



But you know going in that iMacs can't be upgraded. That's the price of their elegance

With older Mac Pros (meaning 2009) you can just put in a new video card and run the latest wham-bam.


----------



## Cinebient

O.k. there is a thing i really miss in the sampler. I would love to have a curve setting also for decay and release, not only for the attack.
MSEG would be even better.


----------



## cug

Nick Batzdorf said:


> Forget about everything else: it now captures your MIDI playing even when the transport is stopped.
> 
> That is such a great feature.


That’s a good one. But I’m holding out for “Hey Siri, what note am I going to play next?”


----------



## Nick Batzdorf

cug said:


> That’s a good one. But I’m holding out for “Hey Siri, what note am I going to play next?”



Alexa can do that. Siri is a step behind.


----------



## Ashermusic

Siri is wayyyy dumber than either Alexa or Google’s virtual assistant.


----------



## redlester

Native Instruments have now updated their effects plugins which had problems with 10.5. Updates are in Native Access.


----------



## Nick Batzdorf

10.5.1 is now out. Lots of fixes.


----------



## hdsmile

yeah just upgraded to 10.5.1!


----------



## SupremeFist

Just upgraded to 10.5.1 direct from 10.4.8 on Mojave and all is well here; Logic actually feels a little snappier overall. Some nice GUI finesses on stuff like the channel eq. No issues with projects created in 10.4.x. And you can now save a template to a symlinked folder (finally)!


----------



## jonnybutter

Ashermusic said:


> Does Babylon Waves Art Conductor works ok with it?



I can't get LPX 10.5 to remember my performance patches correctly. It forgets midi channel, and the Babylon Waves Art Conductor preset (sometimes). Anybody have this problem? I'm trying to make LASS patches, and have tried on both Kontakt 5 and 6. I know the LASS ARC is very long in the tooth, but it works perfectly once I get it set up; it's just that LPX 10.5 won't save it all set up. I have to reload the Babylon preset and change the midi channel. Not the end of the world, but kind of stupid.


----------



## Ashermusic

jonnybutter said:


> I can't get LPX 10.5 to remember my performance patches correctly. It forgets midi channel, and the Babylon Waves Art Conductor preset (sometimes). Anybody have this problem? I'm trying to make LASS patches, and have tried on both Kontakt 5 and 6. I know the LASS ARC is very long in the tooth, but it works perfectly once I get it set up; it's just that LPX 10.5 won't save it all set up. I have to reload the Babylon preset and change the midi channel. Not the end of the world, but kind of stupid.



Save it where? In he Library?


----------



## jonnybutter

Ashermusic said:


> Save it where? In he Library?



Good thought - thank you. I'll try to save one level up, in the Library.

I had been saving as a Performance - a channel strip-instrument. That *should* save everything but I guess not.

EDIT: That did it. Needs to be saved as a User Patch. The Channel Strip Instruments are in the Library too, so it's not really a level up; it's just another folder. Thanks Jay


----------



## Ashermusic

jonnybutter said:


> Good thought - thank you. I'll try to save one level up, in the Library.
> 
> I had been saving as a Performance - a channel strip-instrument. That *should* save everything but I guess not.
> 
> EDIT: That did it. Needs to be saved as a User Patch. The Channel Strip Instruments are in the Library too, so it's not really a level up; it's just another folder. Thanks Jay



You’re welcome.


----------



## jcrosby

gst98 said:


> Yeah reported it several times. Never heard anything back (don't know if anyone every does though).


Digging up an old post here... I've actually had Logic development get back to me about 4 or 5 separate bugs I've filed since 10.5.0 so they actually are being more proactive about collecting info about issues... I've had to file a few bugs more than once but they do seem to be reaching out to users as of 10.5. One of them they addressed in 10.5.1. Another they're still looking into...


----------



## Kent

Yeah I have often been “followed up with”—probably more than half the time I submit a bug report.


----------



## jcrosby

kmaster said:


> Yeah I have often been “followed up with”—probably more than half the time I submit a bug report.


Curious... Have you submitted any support files from your OC machine? I've always wondered if those logic support files reveal anything that lets them identify if a machine's a hack...


----------



## gst98

jcrosby said:


> Digging up an old post here... I've actually had Logic development get back to me about 4 or 5 separate bugs I've filed since 10.5.0 so they actually are being more proactive about collecting info about issues... I've had to file a few bugs more than once but they do seem to be reaching out to users as of 10.5. One of them they addressed in 10.5.1. Another they're still looking into...



Thats really good to hear. About 6 months or so ago they also added Logic and Final Cut phone support to their support app too. Seems like they are starting to give a lot more money to the pro app divisions which is great.


----------



## Dewdman42

Oh really that’s interesting.


----------



## jbuhler

gst98 said:


> Thats really good to hear. About 6 months or so ago they also added Logic and Final Cut phone support to their support app too. Seems like they are starting to give a lot more money to the pro app divisions which is great.


Yeah, last time I talked to Pro App Support, the support guy took one look at the array of drives I had connected to my rig and gave me a direct number to contact Pro Support. So they seem to be giving out the number pretty freely. But even prior to that, I've always had good experiences with Apple Support for the Pro Apps once I got to the right person.


----------

